# What song are you listening to right now?



## luvs

i'm playing beck's 'go it alone'.


----------



## roxygirl

Right, now listening to "We Belong Together" by Mariah Carey


----------



## luvs

i haven't heard that song in soooo long, roxy.

lol, you should've just seen me dancin to biggie smalls a few minutes ago.  .


----------



## GB

Yellow Submarine


----------



## pdswife

Independence Day
Martina Mcbride.

On msn radio.


----------



## luvs

wish you were here by pink floyd.


----------



## middie

"Love of A Lifetime" by Firehouse


----------



## texasgirl

The a/c 


no hubby or kids.MMMMMMM..peace and quite!


----------



## roxygirl

"Numb/Encore" by Linkin Park and Jay-Z


----------



## Heat

Aerosmith- I dont wanna miss a thing


----------



## kadesma

Independence Day- Carrie Underwood...

kadesma


----------



## jkath

U2: Sometimes you can't make it on your own


----------



## buckytom

"the passenger", from my buddy joe mckenna's new promo cd. hey, i just noticed i'm mentioned in the liner notes. cooooolllll.


----------



## garnish

*My Song,*

 I am listening to Alanis Morissette. Acustic HAND in MY Pocket, It is SO great. 

Garnish


----------



## jkath

Buckytom, where can we hear that CD?


----------



## buckytom

jkath, he is just being produced in ireland and the uk so far, but hopes to catch on to a deal in the usa. he just re-recorded a few of his more popular songs on a promo cd for that purpose.

i tried going to a site where one of his songs is published on the web, but it keeps hanging up my system. if ya wanna try, it's www.puretonemusicpub.com  and search for joe mckenna. there's a link in the music vault and in his bio


----------



## jkath

It's giving me the same runaround, but I'll try again later - thanks!


----------



## pdswife

MY NECK OF THE WOODS

BLAKE SHELTON..
opps, that just got over now... WEED WITH WILLIE by Toby Keith is on.


----------



## tweedee

Some where over the rainbow


----------



## Pam Leavy

No idea what it is called.  I am listening to Jazz Radia from Prague.  I often afford myself this luxury on a Sunday morning.  The house is still sleeping...

Check out:  www.mikesradioworld.com   You can listen to anything you want!!

Pam


----------



## DampCharcoal

Garth Brooks, Rodeo


----------



## luvs

pink floyd's 'shine on you crazy diamond'. i love that song.


----------



## kadesma

American Idol cd

kadesma


----------



## luvs

now i'm listening to Tool's 'opiate'.


----------



## texasgirl

fox 4 news, stolen car chase


----------



## kadesma

the sounds of silence, at last 

kadesma


----------



## middie

Slide by the Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## BlueCat

Stardust

BC


----------



## buckytom

kadesma said:
			
		

> the sounds of silence, at last
> 
> kadesma


 
hello darkness, my old friend
i've come to talk with you again
because a vision softly creeping
left its seeds while i was sleeping
and the vision that was planted in my brain
still remains
within the sound of silence

thanks kadesma. i think i'll listen to my s&g greatist hits cd tonight on the way home. should keep me from running someone over...


----------



## jkath

Like a bridge over troubled water...... is that about joisey?

I am hearing the sound of the hummingbirds outside being their usual territorial selves.


----------



## middie

What Do You Say by Reba McEntire


----------



## jkath

That's what dreams are made of Van Halen
(Middie - I saw M.A. again)


----------



## pdswife

Oceano
by Josh Groban.

He has a wonderful voice ( not too bad looking either! lol)


----------



## middie

jkath that's too weird. lol

The Razor's Edge by Ac/Dc


----------



## jkath

One thing leads to another: the fixx

it's over now.....now it's Superstitious: Stevie Wonder

(and right before them was Wanted Dead or Alive: Bon Jovi)

jackfm rocks.


----------



## luvs

the beatles' 'rocky racoon'.


----------



## middie

Runaway by Bon Jovi... isn't he just yummy ?


----------



## middie

jkath you might like the station i listen to most often 106.5. they play alot of 80's lol. 

i think you can listen online and when you click on the box that say "mix music log" it shows you a list of the last ten songs they played. (i think it's 10)

if you want the link i'll send it to you


----------



## middie

hmmm St. Elmo's Fire by John Parr just went off and now it's Saved By Zero by Fixx


----------



## kadesma

buckytom said:
			
		

> hello darkness, my old friend
> i've come to talk with you again
> because a vision softly creeping
> left its seeds while i was sleeping
> and the vision that was planted in my brain
> still remains
> within the sound of silence
> 
> thanks kadesma. i think i'll listen to my s&g greatist hits cd tonight on the way home. should keep me from running someone over...


Hey there's an idea, I could use something to sooth the savage beast when I drive     
kadesma..Who will not listen to the Giants as she drive, it induces road rage


----------



## jkath

Send me the link, Middie!

Sting: Englishman in New York


----------



## Zereh

Doves ~ Black and White Town


Z


----------



## roxygirl

"Slow Down" by Bobby Valentino


----------



## mudbug

(over and over in my head) Never Been To Spain, by Three Dog Night - caused by reading the best vacation spot thread.


----------



## jkath

One of my favorite "songs":
It's the song of the coffee maker!


----------



## middie

china grove by the doobie brothers


----------



## buckytom

disturbed - down with the sickness


----------



## middie

bucky... who knew ??? i don't see you as a disturbed kind of guy lol.


----------



## buckytom

it was a tough drive in this morning. sometimes ya just gotta crank it up and make the truck bounce a little...


----------



## middie

oh i do that everyday... unless billy's in the car lol


----------



## middie

wow i think a dj read my post because phil collin's is on now lol
*singing*

Take take me home cause i don't remember


----------



## mudbug

Lyle Lovett's "Live in Texas" CD.  Excellent tunes by one of my favorite artists.


----------



## mudbug

"That's Right (You're Not From Texas)" by Lyle.

I always imagine Michael in FtW singing this.


----------



## middie

poor some sugar on me by def leppard


----------



## The Z

Sugarland's debut CD - "Twice the Speed of Life"


----------



## Russell

Well...when I started to reply to this is was listening to Last Resort - Papa Roach

but now Slow Down - Bobby Valentino


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im listening to Speed up by Donny Bobalino.


----------



## Russell

Are you serious...or were making a poor attempt to be funny..lol. Just kidding...you are pretty funny


----------



## jkath

Be Still My Beating Heart: Sting

Sushi - that sounds like Vinnie Barbarino... (oh wait - am I dating myself now?)


----------



## wasabi

Heaven by Los Lonely Boys


----------



## Russell

Now I am listening to Gasolina (Remix) - Daddy Yankee


The bad thing about that is the only reason I like it is because my social studies teacher told me it was a good song...and he was right It is kinda wierd how he listens to modern music and not like music from the 80's or whatever.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Russell Im just kidding. I never heard anything from that Bob guy. But Im listening to it now. This guy isnt Italian. What THE.......


----------



## jkath

Russell, all us old folk don't only listen to 80s music....just a lot of the time


----------



## jkath

PS - Russell - good to see ya back! Enjoying your Summer break?


----------



## Russell

Yeah...it's good only been out for a week today..but i've been in houston, texas until yesterday


----------



## jkath

Texas! Talk about good eats! My kids got out last Thurs as well. Summer really flies though 

Okay - back to music: jump jive & wail : Louis Prima


----------



## Russell

Don't Phunk with my heart - black eyed peas


YOu kiddin' it seems like a month of summer has passed already!
I had lots of good food in texas. I went to a good cajun restauraunt called 'floyd's'


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Russell how old are ya? That music is for young people.


----------



## tweedee

Slow Dancin

   Johnny rivers


----------



## pdswife

no music.. just Paulie programing on the computer behind me.


----------



## luvs

staind's 'outside.'


----------



## Russell

buckytom said:
			
		

> "the passenger", from my buddy joe mckenna's new promo cd. hey, i just noticed i'm mentioned in the liner notes. cooooolllll.



this "Joe McKenna", does he have 18 brothers and sisters?



			
				-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Russell how old are ya? That music is for young people.



14 in like 2 months.


I am listening to my mom nagging me and the fan in my computer.


----------



## buckytom

ummm,ok, i'll bite. no, he has i brother (in belfast), and a sister in north carolina.


(awaiting punchline from russell)


----------



## Russell

Oh...because my english teacher and my dad know a family with 19 kids named McKenna. And I know you live in jersey so I thought maybe it was the same one


----------



## buckytom

lol, i thought you were setting me up for a joke...

geez, i just realized what you said. 

  poor, poor mrs. mckenna


----------



## Russell

lol...I can't imagine that many siblings...


anyway, I am listening to Clocks by Coldplay


----------



## kadesma

A cd for kids, song playing...peanut sat on the railroad track, his heart was all aflutter, round the bend came number 10, toot toot, peanut butter   

kadesma, Ok you can stop laughing now


----------



## middie

lmao kads... gotta love them cd's


----------



## kadesma

Well what with dirty diapers, dirty cloths, dirty dishes, at least the song is a clean one 

kadesma


----------



## middie

okay you have a point there !!!

i'm listening to walking on a thin line by huey lewis and the news


----------



## Constance

Jimmy Buffet..."One Particular Harbor".


----------



## texasgirl

Richard Marx "No it don't mean nothin"

We are the 80's  :O) hehe, I love it!!


----------



## middie

oh texas but i do !!! lmao
matter of fact i swear it's 
STILL 1987 !!


----------



## tootstl

I can't get it outta my head...


----------



## roxygirl

"Hate It or Love It", The Game & 50 Cent


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

George Strait - Blue Clear Sky


----------



## texasgirl

jackie wilson - lonely teardrops


----------



## kadesma

George StraitAll my ex's  
kadesma


----------



## mudbug

Just in my head again (and it's Andy R's fault!):

Jambalaya by Hank Williams


----------



## kadesma

I don't know what the heck it is..DH has on some fool jazz station, that's driving me bonkers. Guess it's not my night for music!!!!!

kadesma


----------



## luvs

phish's bathtub gin. time to dance like a phishhead! whoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tweedee

we've only just begun

carpenters


----------



## middie

Now by Def Leppard


----------



## pdswife

The chicks dig it.
By  Chris Cagle


----------



## Maidrite

"OH LORD ITS HARD TO BE HUMBLE" it should be called The Maidrite song !


----------



## tweedee

new kid in town

the eagles


----------



## Maidrite

STYX " Renagade"


----------



## ps8

Beauty And The Beast

DS is watching the movie - for the umpteenth time.


----------



## tweedee

(hEY wON'T yOU Play) Another Sombody Done Somebody

B.J. Thomas


----------



## middie

ps8 that's one of my favorite disney movies of all time !


----------



## kadesma

If nobody cared...George strait

kadesma


----------



## Alix

Grown Men don't Cry. Tim McGraw.


----------



## kadesma

My grandson, cooing at me 

better than any music out there 
kadesma


----------



## CookinBlondie

Georgia Rain, by Trisha Yearwood


----------



## GB

Jungle Boogie (Pulp Fiction is on in the background).


----------



## callie

I Want Candy

Bow Wow Wow


----------



## middie

Paper Sun by Def Leppard


----------



## CookinBlondie

I'm actually listening to the thunder right now.  *shudders*


----------



## Russell

Baba O'Reilly - The Who


----------



## CookinBlondie

I'm listening to the trailer music from a musical coming out in November (I LOVE musicals!) called "RENT."  The song is called "Seasons of Love,"  and I recommend listening to it.  I couldn't stop!

http://www.sonypictures.com/movies/rent/site/

There it is!  Just click trailer.

-Lauren-


----------



## buckytom

the theme song to "franklin" on noggin.

hey it's franklin, comin over to plaaay.


----------



## HanArt

Listening to The Connection and Lizz Wright. I'll be picking up one of her CDs later today along with Raul Midon (heard him on Letterman the other night), and Van Morrison's new release. 

http://www.theconnection.org/shows/2005/07/20050701_b_main.asp

http://www.lizzwright.net/

http://www.raulmidon.com/index2.php


----------



## CookinBlondie

Feels Like Today - Rascal Flats (My favorite Country group)


----------



## jkath

Lips like Sugar - Echo and the Bunnymen


----------



## CookinBlondie

" I LIKE TO MOVE IT, MOVE IT!"  From the movie, "Madagascar"


----------



## luvs

pink floyd on 'live 8' on VH1. 'confortably numb'. it's a benefit and lots of bands are playing. floyd got together again for the show. from what i understand, it was only for the show. too bad. they are one of the most awesome bands on the planet. i love 'em. my Dad raised me on thier music.


----------



## middie

luvs give them about 3 yrs and they'll tour together again lol


----------



## texasgirl

Get down tonight
KC and the sunshine band hehe I'm watching "The Inlaws"


----------



## Russell

I am watching replays of songs from Live 8 on TV


----------



## Barbara L

We are watching the DVD Johnny Cash, "Hurt."  It still makes me cry.

Barbara


----------



## Lugaru

Barbara L said:
			
		

> We are watching the DVD Johnny Cash, "Hurt."  It still makes me cry.
> 
> Barbara



Johnny owns that song. 

Im listening to some Samael: Together from the Eternal album.


----------



## middie

oh barbara i know. i liked the song when nine inch nails did it... but johnny really took it and made his own.


----------



## luvs

oh, my goodness!!!!!!
i just came onto this thread and i'm listening to Jonny's 'Hurt'!!!!!
neat. conicidences amaze me sometimes.
i love that song. it's beautiful.


----------



## CookinBlondie

I cried when I watched that video too, and that song is beautiful.

Right now, I'm listening to Rascal Flats-Fast Cars and Freedom.


----------



## SousWee

Pink Floyd's "Animals" cd, not the cheeriest music for the morning, but y'all got me thinking about it, what a great cd.

 I think Floyd is out of it, maybe a Waters tour or Gilmore, but the chances of them all getting back together isn't good, Waters has to big of a a big chip on his shoulder


----------



## middie

Lay It On The Line by Triumph


----------



## kadesma

an Andrea Bocelli cd

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

I love Andrea Bocelli!

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I love Andrea Bocelli!
> 
> Barbara


Me too Barbara, what a voice 
kadesma


----------



## Constance

I'm actually enjoying silence. 

The cleaning girl was here today, my 16 yr. old grandson and his friend, and my 7 year old grandson. The dogs were barking, music thumping upstairs, cartoons blairing on the TV downstairs...  

I love'em, but I'm glad they're gone.


----------



## Constance

Sous Wee, I love Pink Floyd. How do you feel about Led Zepplin?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Blowers Daughter via Damien Rice.


----------



## kadesma

Constance said:
			
		

> I'm actually enjoying silence.
> 
> The cleaning girl was here today, my 16 yr. old grandson and his friend, and my 7 year old grandson. The dogs were barking, music thumping upstairs, cartoons blairing on the TV downstairs...
> 
> I love'em, but I'm glad they're gone.


I understand that one Constance  Every sunday I have 3 of my kids, 3 grandkids, my mom, dh, myself and several friends, for dinner plus the company of two dogs and 3 cats...  By bedtime, silence is welcomed with open arms 
kadesma


----------



## Consul

_Dreadlock Holiday_ by 10cc!

-----

_"I don't like raggae...

Oh no...




I love it!"_


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Phil Vassar - This Is God


----------



## texasgirl

R. Carlos Nakai
I discovered this wonderful music maker this weekend. If you like American Indian sounds, this is great!!


----------



## urmaniac13

I got a combination of the albums of Kaiser Chiefs, Keane, some Italian bands and Simple Plan on my Winamp, "Every Time" of Simple Plan is playing right now... my fave tune from this album...


----------



## shannon in KS

Snow Patrol- Chocolate


----------



## pdswife

Paul's first day back to work.
I'm enjoying the quiet but missing him....


----------



## crewsk

Sweet Troubled Soul by Stellastar


----------



## middie

"Golddigger" by Kanye West


----------



## texasgirl

middie said:
			
		

> "Golddigger" by Kanye West


Unedited version??
I like that one too and soul survivor by young jeezy and akon


----------



## middie

texas it's the editted one cause it's on the radio


----------



## shannon in KS

Cranberries- I'm Still Remembering from the Faithful Departed album


----------



## urmaniac13

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> Cranberries- I'm Still Remembering from the Faithful Departed album


 
I love that album, too!!

Today's playlist... Coldplay(X&Y), Good Charlotte, Eros Ramazzotti, Festival Bar 2005 (Italian counterpart of NOW compilation), Black Eyed Peas

Right now playing Shut Up by Black Eyed Peas...


----------



## pdswife

STAY WITH ME  by Josh Gracin


----------



## texasgirl

Photograph - Nickelback


----------



## middie

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Photograph - Nickelback


 
"What the heck is on Joey's head ???"

great song texas !!!!


----------



## texasgirl

My nephew just brought in his cd, so I imported into my itunes player. )


----------



## urmaniac13

texasgirl said:
			
		

> My nephew just brought in his cd, so I imported into my itunes player. )


 
which cd was it, texas? 

On my winamp 50 cent is singing Candy Shop...


----------



## texasgirl

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> which cd was it, texas?
> 
> On my winamp 50 cent is singing Candy Shop...


 
Nickelbacks new one " For all the right reasons"


----------



## texasgirl

Now I'm listening to UB40 - "Here I am (come and take)"


----------



## urmaniac13

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Nickelbacks new one " For all the right reasons"


 
I only know a few songs of them that came on radios and mtvs, but from what little I know I like them... how is the album?  Did you like it?

Current background music...Feel Good Inc. by Gorillaz


----------



## buckytom

wolfie's "eine kleine nachtmusik", then grieg's "the hall of the moutain king".

lol, writing in german always reminds me of benny hill and monty python.


----------



## GB

Phish covering The Who's "Drowned"


----------



## cara

HIM - Wings of a butterfly
and some german songs... ;o)


----------



## Alix

Maroon 5, Sunday Morning.


----------



## buckytom

cara said:
			
		

> HIM - Wings of a butterfly
> and some german songs... ;o)


 
did any of the german songs include "soll das bier im keller legen, und ich hier die ohnmacht kriegen"? (sorry about the spelling)

if so, i'll be right over.


----------



## Alix

Where's ronjohn? He is probably already on the way.


----------



## texasgirl

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I only know a few songs of them that came on radios and mtvs, but from what little I know I like them... how is the album? Did you like it?
> 
> Current background music...Feel Good Inc. by Gorillaz


 
Yea, it's pretty good. I like "Photograph" mostly though.


----------



## cara

buckytom said:
			
		

> did any of the german songs include "soll das bier im keller legen, und ich hier die ohnmacht kriegen"? (sorry about the spelling)
> 
> if so, i'll be right over.


 
 
I have never heard about that.. so I am definitely NOT listening to that.. have to search for that...

edit: okay.. I know that song.... but no way I will listen to that except I'm on a hard drinking party .... ;o)


----------



## buckytom

edited.

here's a link for something i know you will want under your tannenbaum.

http://www.languagehelpers.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?asinsearch=B000002NU1

anyway, for everyones edification, it goes:

bier hier, bier hier, oder ich fall um,
bier hier, bier hier, oder ich fall um,
soll das bier im keller legen, und ich hier die ohnmacht kriegen,
bier hier, bier hier, oder ich fall um.

picture swinging a litre mug back and forth with your friends at octoberfest.


----------



## cara




----------



## buckytom

mahler's 8th symphony.

i just found out a buddy is going to direct it, the "symphony of a thousand", at fatima in portugal next year. it is fitting, both in the fact that it is a religious based piece (creation, faustian bargains, and redemption), and my friend swears that his cancer went into full remission when he made a pilgrimmage to fatima a number of years ago. he is also of portugese descent.

he will only be directing about 200 musicians (only?, i said), but there will be an adult and a boys choir in accompaniment.

if anyone wants to go, pm me. i will be able to get you tickets, front row...  
you just have to use my lighter....


----------



## middie

strange magic by e.l.o.


----------



## cartwheelmac

I am listining to The Blue Danube by Johann strauss.

Grace


----------



## kadesma

I'm hearing nothing, the patter of little feet is stilled, t.v. OFF, dog asleep, raido, under bed...only the quiet hum of my puter..Ahhhhhh 
kadesma


----------



## Sandyj

Joni Mitchell's Woodstock - I LOVE her music & poetry.


----------



## cara

radio... must know wahts going on in the world around ;o)


----------



## Erik

Steamroller by James Taylor


----------



## mudbug

Wishing I was listening to a hefty hunk of steaming junk, Erik.  But alas, only the Spongebob song is playing in my head right now.


----------



## urmaniac13

White Shadow from X&Y album by Coldplay... love this album... yet another masterpiece from Chris Martin & Co.!!


----------



## shannon in KS

yum!  I ALWAYS forget his name (shame on me!!!) but the lead singer was votest world's sexiest vegetarian earlier this year!  





			
				urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> White Shadow from X&Y album by Coldplay... love this album... yet another masterpiece from Chris Martin & Co.!!


----------



## Erik

Teardrops Will Fall by John Mellencamp


----------



## cara

Eternity by Robbie Williams... it`s on the Greatest Hits...


----------



## shannon in KS

my kiddo is singing along with the moulin rouge dvd..  (I have to turn it off before she dies in the end though!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gets me every time!!!)


----------



## kingfisherfd2

I'm listening to Umphrey's McGee right now. They have a thing called PODCAST'S that are a compilation of music from recent shows.  They are the perfect addition for the ipod loving generation.  Check it out,  They will play in any media player on your computer. http://www.umphreys.com/music/umpodcast14.mp3
They are progessive improv rock(improg).  Anyone that enjoyed Yes, King Crimson, Zappa would like them.  But, they also have jazz influences.


----------



## mudbug

I gotta put something on fast.  Barry Manilow (Can't Live Without You) is playing in my head for some weird reason.


----------



## mudbug

*aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh*

That's better.  Aaron Neville.  Time to take my shoes off and put on some comfy pants!


----------



## shannon in KS

When I'm Gone- Eminem  (goosebumps)  yeah, he has a foul mouth, but sometimes a good message....


----------



## DampCharcoal

Wow! I just flipped through the dial, anyone remember Poison's "Unskinny Bop?" That brings me back to high school! (you had to be there )


----------



## cartwheelmac

Ain't listening to music. I'm watching to the NASCAR tape we recorded earlier.

Cameron


----------



## Erik

The Good Times Are Killing Me by Modest Mouse


----------



## LEFSElover

...........I'm not literally listening to anything, but, after going to Bloomingdales last Friday, I can't get those 4 gorgeous voices out of my mind.............<<nor the freezing cold weather there


----------



## cartwheelmac

I am listening to Grace practice her piano. Right now she is playing the Winnie the Pooh theme.

Cameron


----------



## GB

Carrie Brown by Steve Earle and The Del McCoury Band


----------



## cartwheelmac

Now Grace is playing Canon in D.

Cameron


----------



## urmaniac13

I am bopping up and down in the chair listening to Bobby Sinclair's Love Generation... great feel good tune


----------



## Erik

Who Says You Can't Go Home - Bon Jovi


----------



## urmaniac13

Good Charlotte's I just wanna live...my bopping continues to a slightly different beat....


----------



## middie

I Need Somebody by Bryan Adams


----------



## cara

"Die perfekte Welle" by Juli  

they broadcast a whole concert of this german band at 1live radio


----------



## urmaniac13

Marvo Ging by Chemical Brothers from Push the Button Album... these guys just get better and better...


----------



## cartwheelmac

Whatever the music in the credits to Cold Case are. 

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

James Blunt's whole album (which is really fantastic!) "*Back to Bedlam". 
*


----------



## Erik

Try - John Mayer Trio


----------



## DampCharcoal

I'm listening to (and learning) "You and Me," from Lifehouse. The chords are pretty simple, check it out:

http://www.guitartabs.cc/fetchfile.php?fileid=1490645


----------



## texasgirl

No song. I'm STILL listening to the Seattle/ Giants game, I don't think game will ever end )


----------



## urmaniac13

Incantevole by Subsonica from Terrestre album... they are one of my fave Italian bands...


----------



## cartwheelmac

The hum of the computers!

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac

Right now I am listening to Cameron play The Second Star to the Right from Disney's Peter Pan.

Grace


----------



## cartwheelmac

Now I am listening to Cameron play Away in a Manger on the piano!

Grace


----------



## pdswife

the weather report.  The   "S" word has been mentioned..... UGH!


----------



## shannon in KS

kanye west golddigga   wohohohowooooo!  now D4L Laffy Taffy wooopppp


----------



## urmaniac13

Having a bit of retro moment... Blue Monday from New Order Greatest Hits is on


----------



## GB

My wife singing "When you get lost between the moon and NYC" to Rachel.


----------



## Piccolina

I've just thrown a bunch of random rock songs onto the computer's music player and have them cranked up! DH had Coldplay, Smashing Pumpkins and Muse going all night yesterday, and great as those bands are, I desperately need some hard rock afterwards!!!


----------



## cartwheelmac

*The "S" word!!!!!!*



			
				pdswife said:
			
		

> the weather report. The "S" word has been mentioned..... UGH!


 pdswife that is a shock!!!!!! I do not like the "S" word.  It makes me shiver just to think about (At least they didn't say anything here!!!).

Right now I am listening to our fishtank filter running. Cause I am the only one up and it is 7:30 am!!!!!!

Cameron


----------



## ronjohn55

Not listening to a song, but we were just talking about Mel Brooks' History of the World Part 1 and now I have the Spanish Inquisition song stuck in my head!!   

John


----------



## cartwheelmac

Now our cats are wrestlin all over the living room!!!!!

Cameron


----------



## crewsk

The Heart of Christmas, it's the CD of our musical for church. I'm still trying to the hang of a couple of songs.


----------



## cartwheelmac

The sounds of my little sisters eating breakfast!

Cameron


----------



## urmaniac13

Now I am in an early 90's cheesefest phase... Tribal Dance by 2 Unlimited.... okay I am in a weird mood today


----------



## crewsk

Now I'm listening to Chrome by Trace Adkins.


----------



## hellschef

sounds of silence.. Simon &Garfunkals Greatest hits


----------



## crewsk

I've switched gears again. Now I'm listening to Alanis Morissette's Jagged Little Pill.


----------



## Piccolina

Matchbox 20's "3 am"  - Such a great 90's classic!


----------



## urmaniac13

Last Train to Llasa by Banco de Gaia. Now I am back to my cool self...


----------



## middie

"West End Girls" by The Pet Shop Boys.


----------



## Piccolina

Elvis's classic "love me tender"


----------



## crewsk

Buenas Tardes Amigo by Ween, I've got RadioIO Rock on RealPlayer right now.


----------



## cara

Losing my religion byR.E.M.


----------



## texasgirl

I'll be home for Christmas - Old Blue Eyes!!


----------



## BigDog

_The Grinch_ as performed by one of my favorite Christian bands, Go Fish. Acapella (sp?) with percussion. A really cool version. Best I've heard. The bass is the primary vocal, with baritone and tenor filling in. Bet you've never heard _The Grinch_ sung in parts by a male quartet!


----------



## urmaniac13

"Sardegna" by Cesare Cremonini... He is sort of Italian version of Robbie Williams... came from a boy band and now going for a more mature image... and he is cuter than Robbie


----------



## luvs

it is so quiet now, i am going to put a CD in soon, i think.


----------



## buckytom

"poundcake", from van halen's "for unlawful carnal knowledge" 
(the van halen with sammy hagar,  , not the real one with mr. ems, david lee roth).


----------



## Piccolina

"Candle in the wind" by Elton John


----------



## crewsk

Trailer Trash by Modest Mouse, I've got RadioIO Rock on Real Player again.


----------



## urmaniac13

"I lay my love on you" by Westlife... okay... I guess I am in a cute boys mood today


----------



## Piccolina

"She came in through the bathroom window" By the Beatles


----------



## middie

buckytom said:
			
		

> "poundcake", from van halen's "for unlawful carnal knowledge"
> (the van halen with sammy hagar,  , not the real one with mr. ems, david lee roth).


 


ooooooooh you mean Van Hagar Bucky ??  . Personally I like them better with Sammy than David. Anywho right now I'm listening to "Flesh and Blood" by Poison


----------



## Piccolina

middie said:
			
		

> ooooooooh you mean Van Hagar Bucky ??


  Funny Middie!

I've got "Don't let go" by Brayn Adams and Sarah McLachlan playing right now, but I need some harder rock, time to swtich stations...


----------



## urmaniac13

Whoa... with the presence of Middie and Bucky we need to go and get some extra supply of hair sprays...


----------



## buckytom

and cut up sweat shirts, skin tight pants, and untied work boots, urmaniac!

ahhh, the good old days. i had quite a mane back then. lemme see if i can find an old picture...


----------



## luvs

Piccolina said:
			
		

> "Candle in the wind" by Elton John


 
that avatar is beyond cute!  it so suits your message.


----------



## cara

"Do You Want To " by Franz Ferdinand


----------



## texasgirl

Blue Christmas by Elvis


----------



## shannon in KS

Bought 2 cd's today- Gwen Stefani l.a.m.b and Miranda Lambert- Kerosene.  Liking them both so far.....


----------



## urmaniac13

Sampling Ricky Martin's latest album Life, not particularly impressed...  A couple of nice tunes though... he can forget about mimicking Hip Hop, egad!!


----------



## texasgirl

Not a song, but, watching/listening to "The year without a Santa Claus" there's another movie on here, but, I don't remember what it is,but it's Christmas then it will be "Rudolph"


----------



## shannon in KS

Miranda Lambert- Love your memory. A song about forgetting about all the hurts and failures in a relationship that has ended, and only looking back with loving thoughts of the good times. aaaahhhh how a song can enter your life at the perfect time....  Suitingly followed up by Kerosene "i'm givin' up on love...  watch them burn, teach 'em what they need to learn"   ok, happy feelings gone now!


----------



## BigDog

Christmas music on random.

Point Of Grace, Steven Curtis Chapman, Amy Grant, Go Fish, Twila Paris, and . . . . . ?

(Not sure of the last cd in the 6 disc changer)

Oh, I believe it is Avalon.


----------



## BigDog

BigDog said:
			
		

> Christmas music on random.
> 
> Point Of Grace, Steven Curtis Chapman, Amy Grant, Go Fish, Twila Paris, and . . . . . ?
> 
> (Not sure of the last cd in the 6 disc changer)
> 
> Oh, I believe it is Avalon.


 
Nope, not Avalon. 4 Him.


----------



## cara

I'm dreaming of a white Christmas
Just like the ones I used to know
Where the treetops glisten
And children listen
To hear sleigh bells in the snow

I'm dreaming of a white Christmas
with every Christmas card I write
May your days be merry and bright
And may all your Christmases be white

I'm dreaming of a white Christmas
With every Christmas card I write
May your days be merry and bright
And may all your Christmases be white


----------



## urmaniac13

I am also getting into the Christmas mood... Nutcracker suite is filling the air!!


----------



## cartwheelmac

I am listining to the music during the beggining credits of Grey's Anatomy. (No we do not watch it but we just finished Extreme Makeover: Home Edition.)
Grace


----------



## cara

"Und wenn ein Lied" by Xavier Naidoo & die Söhne Mannheims  

Licia, look for it, it`s great!


----------



## Jikoni

Trying to listen to 'Christmas without you' over the voices of my son and daughters laughters.


----------



## Piccolina

"Winter Wonderland" by one of the best singers ever, Dean Martin


----------



## urmaniac13

cara said:
			
		

> "Und wenn ein Lied" by Xavier Naidoo & die Söhne Mannheims
> 
> Licia, look for it, it`s great!


 
I found it!! also the other one, Sie Sieht Mich Nicht... trying to download them but it is taking its time... argh!!  I will let you know when I get it!!


----------



## GB

'Deed i do by Lena Horne


----------



## Maidrite

"King of the Road" by Maidrite  
and another song  I sing !
Jingle bells , Batman smells, Robin laid an egg, Batmobile lost its wheels the Joker got away, ok everybody together !!!!!!!!!!!!
Jingle Bells, Batman Smells, Robin laid an egg, Batmobile lost its wheels the Joker got away , OHHHHHHHH
"HAVE A MAIDRITE DAY"


----------



## urmaniac13

Sie Sieht Mich Nicht by Xavier Naidoo, just downloaded by recommendation from Cara... danke Sandra, a beautiful tune!! 
I am still waiting for Und Wenn Ein Lied, though....


----------



## middie

"The Great Divide" by Scott Stapp


----------



## pckouris

How'd You Like To Spend Christmas On Christmas Island, by Jimmy Buffett!
Off of his Christmas CD. Which is just great for the Christmas Holidays.


----------



## Piccolina

"Room Service" by Bryan Adams


----------



## urmaniac13

"Heaven" by Sugar Ray... it is kinda nippy today... trying to get some sunny summery sound at least...


----------



## Piccolina

"Cara Valentina" By Max Gazze (Tony's just got random Italian tracks going while he constructs our new office chair - I'm so excited!!! )


----------



## urmaniac13

Whoa, he is making a chair!!?  How sweet!!  So you will be nice and comfy... aaaahhh!!  
Now I will put on a special tribute for him...

Teo Mammucari's *Anvedi Come Balla Nando!!  *
(just mention this title to him ....)
Too bad I won't be able to see him sing along and dance to it


----------



## Piccolina

Awww, you're so sweet Licia - he's just putting together the chair (from the box from the store). It is our Christmas gift to each other, so that we do not have to sit on this really, really hard and uncomfy wooden kitchen chair any longer while using our computer.

He ,  and said grazie for the tribute (I don't think we have that one, I haven't heard it)


----------



## urmaniac13

Oooh, I know how it is impossible trying to stay on those tiny hard kitchen stools when you spend so many hours there (all 4 of us we are talking... ), so Cris invested in a big cosy chair with spring recliner... (so comfortable he often falls asleep while trying to finish his work...) that's a wonderful idea, a great gift to both of you!!  I hope you will have a beautiful christmas!!

BTW I am sure he knows this song unless he has been away from Italy for many many years... this is a kind of song just everybody knows, I learned of this song last year at a mayday concert, when Teo made the guest appearance the entire croud filling the san giovanni square went into a huge uproar, and EVERYONE sang along cheerfuly... 

anyway, now a tribute to both of you, Oh Holy Night by Charlotte Church and the Vienna Boys Choir!!


----------



## mudbug

Pete said:
			
		

> How'd You Like To Spend Christmas On Christmas Island, by Jimmy Buffett!
> Off of his Christmas CD. Which is just great for the Christmas Holidays.



This one gets many spins around here during Christmas, Pete.  One of our favorites too.


----------



## Maidrite

"I Hope You Dance " By Lee Ann Womack


----------



## Always Hungry

Not just a song, but I'm listening to Kevn Kinney's Sun Tangled Angel Revival. If you don't know who Kevn is, you should.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Madagascar the movie.

Cameron


----------



## middie

"What's Up" by 4 Non-Blondes. I really hate this song but I'm too lazy to get up and turn the station lol


----------



## cartwheelmac

They are singing Happy Birthday to Marty the Zebra right now!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Maidrite said:
			
		

> "I Hope You Dance " By Lee Ann Womack


 That's a beautiful song, country ballads really can be such tear jerkers at times!

(Quently listening - as DH is asleep a couple of feet away - to) "The Boss's" Born in the USA


----------



## cartwheelmac

Train whistles!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Jerry Garcia's fantastic live version of "Knocking on Heaven's Door"


----------



## urmaniac13

Last Christmas by George Michael.  Not really a fan of his but this is a lovely tune...


----------



## texasgirl

Dance of the sugarplum fairies that I saved from Mish's Nutcracker post.


----------



## Raven

I actually fired up iTunes this morning for the first time in forever ha ha.

I had a good CD collection when I got married, as did my wife so together we have quite a library accumulated. When I discovered that you can rip your disks to iTunes playlists I spent days ripping and burning my favorites 
(I seriously need to take my daughters advice and buy an iPod)

Anyway I spent the morning listening to Drift Away - Dobie Gray 1973, Spirit in the Sky, Sister Golden Hair, Chevy Van (Sammy Johns, 1975) Take it to the Limit (Eagles) along with assorted Supertramp, Doobie Brothers, Golden Earring... The only thing missing was the water bong. 

Oh the Memories!

~ Raven ~


----------



## buckytom

good tunes raven.

i am listening to "doa" by the foo fighters.

ok, quick quiz, anyone know what a foo fighter really was, historically speaking. think world war 2.


----------



## GB

buckytom said:
			
		

> ok, quick quiz, anyone know what a foo fighter really was, historically speaking. think world war 2.


Wasn't it something to do with UFO's or something like that?


----------



## buckytom

yep, they were glowing fiery balls, like ball lightning, that reportedly followed both allied and axis planes during ww2 over europe. both sides thought it was a new enemy aircraft.


----------



## ronjohn55

I'm listening to people working on the roof of the building. It's only been leaking for a year and a half already, so I'm not really thinking this is gonna be any different...

John


----------



## cartwheelmac

I am listning to my brothers scanner he got for Christmas!

Grace


----------



## luvs

my cat crinkling paper is my music.


----------



## luvs

listening to 'tubeular'. (& kitty meowing.) going to get sushi. later!

re: that sushi i was gonna get: it's 11:12. sushi place is closed. pizza, maybe.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

*Luvs grabbing me* Hey! Put me down!   
Teee heee..... Im listening to the evening news.


----------



## Erik

Nightswimming by R.E.M.


----------



## luvs

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> *Luvs grabbing me* Hey! Put me down!
> Teee heee..... Im listening to the evening news.


 
i thought of you as i was typing that post, sush.


----------



## Barbara L

Right now I'm listening to Johnny Cash singing "My Bonnie Lies Over the Ocean" on an episode of Little House on the Prairie!  lol

 Barbara


----------



## hellschef

_SAD  BUT  TRUE METALLICA _


----------



## urmaniac13

Everybody's Changing by Keane... I really look forward to seeing how they follow up their initial success... If they can pull it off they got the tool to be the next Coldplay, one of the most notable talents to come out in the recent years!!


----------



## cara

Is it 'cos I'm cool? by Mousse T. feat. Emma Lan


----------



## GB

Something Stank by George Clinton Presents The P Funk All Stars.


----------



## middie

Ballad Of Jayne by L.A. Guns


----------



## buckytom

"cry baby" by janis joplin.

lol, pabaker, sarah, and corazon are listening to this tune as well, i suspect.


----------



## mish

buckytom said:
			
		

> "cry baby" by janis joplin.


 
That's what I call music!!!


----------



## buckytom

lol mish, it's a great one to scream along to, especially if you're stressed.


----------



## mish

Cry baby, cry baby, cry baby,
Honey, welcome back home. 

I know she told you,
Honey I know she told you that she loved you
Much more than I did,
But all I know is that she left you,
And you swear that you just don’t know why,
But you know, honey I’ll always,
I’ll always be around if you ever want me
Come on and cry, cry baby, cry baby, cry baby,
Oh honey, welcome back home. 

Don’t you know, honey,
Ain’t nobody ever gonna love you
The way I try to do ?
Who’ll take all your pain,
Honey, your heartache, too ?
And if you need me, you know
That I’ll always be around if you ever want me
Come on and cry, cry baby, cry baby, cry baby,
Oh daddy, like you always saying to do. 

And when you walk around the world, babe,
You said you’d try to look for the end of the road,
You might find out later that the road’ll end in Detroit,
Honey, the road’ll even end in Kathmandu.
You can go all around the world
Trying to find something to do with your life, baby,
When you only gotta do one thing well,
You only gotta do one thing well to make it in this world, babe.
You got a woman waiting for you there,
All you ever gotta do is be a good man one time to one woman
And that’ll be the end of the road, babe,
I know you got more tears to share, babe,
So come on, come on, come on, come on, come on,
And cry, cry baby, cry baby, cry baby. 

And if you ever feel a little lonely, dear,
I want you to come on, come on to your mama now,
And if you ever want a little love of a woman
Come on and baby baby baby babe babe baby now
Cry baby yeah.


----------



## cara

Billy Joel "Allentown"


----------



## middie

Summer of '69 by Bryan Adams


----------



## cara

Kylie Minogue & Robbie  Kids


----------



## cartwheelmac

The theme song to King of the Hill!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

middie said:
			
		

> Summer of '69 by Bryan Adams


That is one of my all time favourite songs, Middie! I crank up good ol' Canadian boy Bryan whenever a need a mega serge of energy (my mom has been using his tracks to work out to for years now!)


----------



## urmaniac13

IMO Bryan was much better when he was "rocking", before he went for all those sappy movie soundtracks... he does have a charming voice though!!

Anyways... from my winamp Eros Ramazzotti is crooning Fuoco nel Fuoco.


----------



## cara

even if I would live in Italy I would not listen to Eros Ramazotti..

I got the new Robbie  CD from my friend..... now I sit and enjoy... even if it is not that good as the older ones.... I can`t hear tripping anymore..


----------



## urmaniac13

Actually at first I didn't care much for the voice of Eros either (there are many Italian singers I like more than him), but he does have many great songs --Fuoco nel fuoco is one of my fave...--  and he kinda grows on you after a while!! 

Now I am listening to Cleptomania by Sugarfree (Italian band)


----------



## cara

My Ex (half italian) had some very good italian music, but I can`t remember...


----------



## urmaniac13

cara said:
			
		

> My Ex (half italian) had some very good italian music, but I can`t remember...


 
There are many many great Italian music, I love it.  (Also Italian is, to me, one of the most musical languages in the world!!)  If you like Robbie, you may like Cesare Cremonini, who has also grown out of an Italian boy band and matured nicely!  I know Eros is quite popular in Germany too, are there any other Italian singers/bands that are well known there?


----------



## cara

hmm.. *thinking* there was this extremely good looking guy who was actually spain but sang in italian.... but what was his name???
ah yes.. Nek - Laura non c'e'

but nothing more I can think of... you already got something by xavier?


----------



## urmaniac13

Laura non c'è
è andata via
Laura non è più cosa mia
e te che sei qua
e mi chiedi xchè
l'amo se niente più mi da.... 

Aaaah yessss!! Nek is one of my favourites!! You are right I love his brilliant blue eyes, just like Cris's!!
He has a new album out called Una Parte di Me, I like it very much.  Also the one before is his greatest hits, L'anno Zero.  Also highly recommended!!

And yes, I found all the xavier naidoo songs you told me about... I really like them!! Danke!!


----------



## Piccolina

"Lucy in the sky with Diamonds", a great Beatles classic


----------



## luvs

cake's version of 'i will survive'.


----------



## middie

Let The Music Play... not sure who sings it but I think it's was someone named Shannon. One of those 80's songs.


----------



## kadesma

Cade brought me a surprise today, so I'm now listening to Rascal Flatts Feels like today...What a kid loves anything country and got two of these CD's for christmas so is sharing one with me 

kadesma


----------



## DampCharcoal

Love this song!

listen to the music


Tom johnston

Don't you feel it growin', day by day
People gettin' ready for the news
Some are happy, some are sad
Oh, we got to let the music play
What the people need
Is a way to make 'em smile
It ain't so hard to do if you know how
Gotta get a message
Get it on through
Oh now mama, don't you ask me why

Oh, oh, listen to the music
Oh, oh, listen to the music
Oh, oh, listen to the music
All the time

Well i know, you know better
Everything i say
Meet me in the country for a day
We'll be happy
And we'll dance
Oh, we're gonna dance our blues away
And if i'm feelin' good to you
And you're feelin' good to me
There ain't nothin' we can't do or say
Feelin' good, feeling fine
Oh, baby, let the music play

Oh, oh, listen to the music
Oh, oh, listen to the music
Oh, oh, listen to the music
All the time

Like a lazy flowing river
Surrounding castles in the sky
And the crowd is growing bigger
List'nin' for the happy sounds
And i got to let them fly

Oh, oh, listen to the music
Oh, oh, listen to the music
Oh, oh, listen to the music
All the time


----------



## wasabi

*Love that toe tapping song. My favorite lines in this song*

Well i know, you know better
Everything i say
Meet me in the country for a day
We'll be happy
And we'll dance
Oh, we're gonna dance our blues away


----------



## Piccolina

middie said:
			
		

> Let The Music Play... not sure who sings it but I think it's was someone named Shannon. One of those 80's songs.


 You're right Middie, it was by Shannon (did she have a last name?) If I'm not mistaken, that song came out in the summer of 1984. I don't know it all that well, but always liked the part where it says, "love said" (like as if love itself were speaking).


----------



## cara

cara comes again with something german:  
Hier kommt Alex (unplugged) by Die toten Hosen


----------



## buckytom

cara, that was recorded by alix's ken, the last time he was in germany .

it translates "here comes alix - unplugged"  by the hose bags (toten = bag, hosen = hose)


----------



## cara

was it?? great!!
but I would rather translate it as the "dead trousers"... have never heard of bag for something dead....?
It's a great song - I like the "Hosen"


----------



## phinz

Journey, "Don't Stop Believin'", but that's ending as I write this. The Guess Who, "Undun" is on XM Top Tracks now.

I think later will be Jimmy Buffett time, but given my username would you expect anything less?


----------



## urmaniac13

cara said:
			
		

> was it?? great!!
> but I would rather translate it as the "dead trousers"... have never heard of bag for something dead....?
> It's a great song - I like the "Hosen"


 
Yeah, I remember DTH... I liked some of their stuff, though the singer looked a bit creepy to me..

a bit embarassed to confess that I got "Don't Ya wish your girl friend was hot like me" on (well, I couldn't type in the name of the band)... what a silly song, but it does have a infectuous beat and goes well with the hip hop dancing routine I just learned at the gym...


----------



## cara

censoring in some ways is annoying....


----------



## buckytom

cara, i was just making a little joke. in canada, a hose bag is a derrogatory slang term for someone.


----------



## cara

bucky, what do I know about canada??


----------



## cara

Just listen to "Josephine" by Reamonn


----------



## Piccolina

cara said:
			
		

> bucky, what do I know about canada??


 What would you like to know about Canada, Cara? 


"Crossroads" by Bone Thugs N Harmony


----------



## cara

Jessica, everything  
I have a good friend, he is austrian, but they live in Manitoba for quite a few years now...

The Bosshoss - Hey ya!


----------



## cara

At the radio they just present the new CD by Franz Ferdinand... that sounds just great, I think I must try to get it ;o)


----------



## texasgirl

Day's go by
Keith Urban


----------



## bluespanishsky

pretty girls don't cry-  chris isaak


----------



## cara

Dirty Harry - The Gorillaz


----------



## mudbug

I'm in a Norah Jones "Come Away With Me" kind of mood.


----------



## cara

blade runner soundtrack at the radio....
and I must admit, I am impressed...


----------



## wasabi

*Serpentine Fire by Earth, Wind and Fire*


----------



## shannon in KS

I have a confession to make.... I, shannon on KS, am, (sniff)  listening. Still.......  to Christmas Music!!!!   And I like it!!!!!


----------



## luvs

it's okay, shannon. ~luvs hugging shannon as they sniffle in mutual recognition that Christmas music is just.... nice?!~ i seriously like some Christmas music. laugh if you want, but what other season has such a plethora of cozy-sounding tunes?


----------



## Piccolina

"Break on through", by the Doors 

_
"You know the day destroys the night
Night divides the day
Tried to run
Tried to hide
Break on through to the other side"_


----------



## urmaniac13

the classy side of urmaniac this morning... Moonlight Sonata by Beethoven.


----------



## Piccolina

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> the classy side of urmaniac this morning... Moonlight Sonata by Beethoven.


 That's beautiful Licia. I find classical music can be the best "back-ground noise" a lot of the time when you want to have music going but still be able to concentrate and focus on your work instead of getting lost in the tunes!


----------



## urmaniac13

Piccolina said:
			
		

> That's beautiful Licia. I find classical music can be the best "back-ground *noise*" a lot of the time when you want to have music going but still be able to concentrate and focus on your work instead of getting lost in the tunes!


 
Ohhh, Jessica, my version was performed by Rubinstein, so it was much more than a noise...  I have heard the Richard Clayderman version, now that was an awful pounding "NOISE" fit for a waiting room in the dentist's office!!


----------



## cara

soundtrack to "Dances with wolves"


----------



## cara

No Fear by The Rasmus


----------



## cartwheelmac

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> I have a confession to make.... I, shannon on KS, am, (sniff) listening. Still....... to Christmas Music!!!! And I like it!!!!!


 
Why you snifflin' girl get up and dance to Jingle Bells! *dancing around the room*

Cameron


----------



## urmaniac13

Bob Sinclair's Love Generation... one of my recent faves for a nice pick-me-up


----------



## cartwheelmac

YOOUUU are a traitor! Shannon and I are the only loyalists still listening to Christmas Music!!! My piano teacher is making me perfect my Away in a Manger so I am still playing Christmas Music!!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

"Sweet Dreams" the Marilyn Manson version, which I much prefer to the original.


(BTY, did you know that he just got hitched this month and that the wedding was held in Ireland, of all places.)


----------



## urmaniac13

Piccolina said:
			
		

> "Sweet Dreams" the Marilyn Manson version, which I much prefer to the original.
> 
> 
> (BTY, did you know that he just got hitched this month and that the wedding was held in Ireland, of all places.)


 
OMG!!  Does anyone who would want to marry Marilyn Manson actually exist on this planet!!??


----------



## Piccolina

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> OMG!!  Does anyone who would want to marry Marilyn Manson actually exist on this planet!!??


 I think that there is a lot more to him than mainstream society gives him credit for. I've heard him speak before, candidly, and he comes across as both very intelligent and rather kind. I can honestly see the appeal :


----------



## urmaniac13

Piccolina said:
			
		

> I think that there is a lot more to him than mainstream society gives him credit for. I've heard him speak before, candidly, and he comes across as both very intelligent and rather kind. I can honestly see the appeal :


 
Aaaah, okay Jessica now I understand your taste!!     J/K, I never really have seen or heard any personal side of him I must admit, I guess as the old saying suggests, you can never judge a book by its cover... 

Well, back to the topic... I am listening to "the Reason" by Hoobastank!


----------



## Piccolina

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Aaaah, okay Jessica now I understand your taste!!   J/K, I never really have seen or heard any personal side of him I must admit, I guess as the old saying suggests, you can never judge a book by its cover...
> 
> Well, back to the topic... I am listening to "the Reason" by Hoobastank!


     	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	 	  No word of a lie, you made me blush...Yep, guess I've always just sort of had a thing for the "dark" and unique sorts of fellows (yet Tony is a perfect charmer, that any gal would be happy to safely bring home to her mother).

I've got the old song "Hitching a Ride" by Vanity Fair playing now. Proof-positive that I have completely eclectic taste in music


----------



## phinz

Jimmy Buffett, Live at Fenway Park, "One Particular Harbor." 

In the car when I leave in about 15 minutes it will be Cinemagic on XM 27.


----------



## cara

Jessica, I like him too... most strange looking people are very sophisticated indeed...

Michael Andrews - Mad World


----------



## cara

hmm.. and now "Alex" by "die toten Hosen" again ;o)


----------



## urmaniac13

phinz said:
			
		

> Jimmy Buffett, Live at Fenway Park, "One Particular Harbor.".


 
I love this song!! Long live the Parrothead king!! 

IA ORA TE NATURA 
E MEA AROFA TEIE AO NEI 
IA ORA TE NATURA
E MEA AROFA TEIE AO NEI

BTW on my winamp it is Disco 2000 by Pulp... from that glorious early-mid 90s Britpop heydays!!


----------



## Ishbel

Sunshine on Leith - the Proclaimers.


----------



## cara

Patrice "Soul Storm" love that song...


----------



## middie

Good Times Bad Times by Led Zeppelin


----------



## mudbug

Guess.....

Seemed like he read my mind
He saw me mistrusting and still acting kind
He saw how I worried sometimes
I worry sometimes


----------



## Piccolina

cara said:
			
		

> Jessica, I like him too... most strange looking people are very sophisticated indeed...


I agree with you Cara, cool to know that we have another thing in common 

*Beach Boy's "Californian Girls" *


----------



## cara

mudbug said:
			
		

> Guess.....
> 
> Seemed like he read my mind
> He saw me mistrusting and still acting kind
> He saw how I worried sometimes
> I worry sometimes


 
Joni Mitchell - Court and spark


----------



## mudbug

Correctamento, cara! One of my favorite albums from my howling-at-the-moon phase.  Joni sure read my mind in those days.

Right now it's a rockin' something or other from Elvin Bishop.  I'm waiting for my favorite of his -- Fooled Around and Fell in Love -- to come up.


----------



## Piccolina

Def Leppard's 80's classic, "Photograph"


----------



## cara

We have Robbie  again... my friend (where we are right now) loves him as much as I do....


----------



## buckytom

acdc's "have a drink on me"


----------



## Dina

shania twain "from this moment"


----------



## pdswife

Paul's singing "Annie's song" by John Denver.


----------



## texasgirl

After all..Cher and Peter Cetera


XM 80's radio on directv


----------



## phinz

PeeWee's Big Adventure soundtrack

XM Radio - Channel 27 - The Big Score


----------



## Erik

Bad by the great U2


----------



## phinz

I went on a How to Dismantle an Atomic Bomb jag yesterday, Erik. I think I listened to the album 5 or 6 times in a row. I *adore* City of Blinding Lights, but nothing will ever be as good as 40 in concert.


----------



## mudbug

Going Mobile, by the Who - it's the ring tone on my cell phone.


----------



## PA Baker

I'm listening to the soundtrack from A Mighty Wind.  It was a great, quirky movie with amazing music (Mud, I think you'd get a kick out of it).


----------



## mudbug

PA Baker said:
			
		

> I'm listening to the soundtrack from A Mighty Wind. It was a great, quirky movie with amazing music (Mud, I think you'd get a kick out of it).


 
I have the movie.  I'm a big fan of Christopher Guest and that ensemble cast he always comes up with.


----------



## BigDog

"Creed" by Petra, on their Farewell CD


----------



## middie

American Woman by The Guess Who


----------



## Raven

My wife got Bon Jovi's new album "Have a Nice Day" for Christmas and I've been cranking up the last track on the disc "Who Say's You Can't Go Home", the duet he did with Jennifer Nettles.  

The duet (track 13) is far better than the solo version (track 4).


----------



## Erik

John Fogerty - Hot Rod Heart


----------



## CookinBlondie

Raven said:
			
		

> My wife got Bon Jovi's new album "Have a Nice Day" for Christmas and I've been cranking up the last track on the disc "Who Say's You Can't Go Home", the duet he did with Jennifer Nettles.
> 
> The duet (track 13) is far better than the solo version (track 4).



I also love that CD!  And, I'm listening to "Have a Nice Day" right now.  You are right in saying that the duet is better.  I"m glad I'm not the only one to think that.


----------



## shannon in KS

smashing pumpkins- by starlight


----------



## pdswife

no music... Paul's playing a kill em shoot em make them suffer game. It's so loud......


----------



## phinz

I'm listening to the dialog from Sixteen Candles while waiting for my last batch of peanut butter cookies to be done.


----------



## middie

Sweet Child O' Mine by Guns N Roses


----------



## shannon in KS

Louis Armstrong "Heebie Jeebie" just ended, now Andrews Sisters "Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree"


----------



## mudbug

In a 40s mood, shannon?  

I'm listening to the Official Congressional Torture of Sam Alito on TV.


----------



## VickiQ

Let It Be


----------



## licia

"There will never be another You".


----------



## middie

Blinded by the Light by Manfred Mann


----------



## Erik

(Night Time) Is The Right Time - Ray Charles


----------



## urmaniac13

What's My Age Again by Blink 182... my anthem


----------



## Erik

But Anyway - Blues Traveler


----------



## cara

Shine on by Apoptygma Berzerk


----------



## cara

Slipping away byMoby


----------



## mudbug

Confessin' the Blues, with BB King and Marty Stuart (BB's "Deuces Wild" duets CD)

Next up - "Payin' the Cost to Be the Boss" w/Rolling Stones


----------



## texasgirl

fat bottomed girls!!


----------



## mudbug

you make the rockin' world go 'round.............


----------



## pdswife

Promises 

Def Leppard


----------



## texasgirl

Yeah, mudbug!! I love Queen! Only with Freddy Mercury though. I don't care for the new guy!


----------



## mudbug

ew, ick, texas.  I didn't know there was a new guy.  I only recently discovered how cool the old Queen was.  Freddy is the man, after all.


----------



## urmaniac13

New guy for the Queen???  exqueese me, baking powder??  Naaah, I can't imagine anyone can replace Freddy Mercury....

 Every time I hear Bohemian Rhapsody, it makes me think of Wayne & Garth.... I got pretty good at impersonating that scene after watching the film so many times  

Well... right now I am listening to "Come se non fosse stato mai amore" by Laura Pausini.


----------



## texasgirl

We saw him earlier singing, "We will rock you" NO NO NO!! He can't do it!!
Paul Rodgers  http://www.queenpluspaulrodgers.com/


----------



## Barbara L

I am listening to the castaways attempting to play a song on home made instruments on Gilligan's Island!


----------



## buckytom

just sit right back and you'll hear a tale, a tale of a fateful trip.
that started from this tropic port, aboard this tiny ship.
the mate was a mighty sailin' man, the skipper brave and sure.
five passengers set sail that day, for a three hour tour, a three hour tour………


i'm listening to the stones' "sympathy for the devil". great tune so long as you're not near altamont.


----------



## Erik

King Harvest (Has Surely Come)-The Band


----------



## middie

Can't Stop Loving You by Phil Collins


----------



## pdswife

Highway in the wind

Arlo Guthrie


----------



## pdswife

Remember when it rained?


Josh Groban


----------



## cara

November byJuli


----------



## pdswife

Gates of Dawn


Secret Garden


----------



## texasgirl

Long black train - Josh Turner.


----------



## pdswife

You shouldn't kiss me like that


Toby Keith


----------



## phinz

Come Monday

Jimmy Buffett

(go figure.  )


----------



## BigDog

Silence. As in peace and quiet. Nada. 

It's kinda nice once in a while . . . . . .


----------



## urmaniac13

"pandora", the made your own radio station site Pds told us about, is playing "LA blue" by... eh? *Joey McIntyre!!!????*  OMG, is this the same little Joey from New Kids on the Block!!!!???  whoa... I am quite impressed... he sounds quite good...


----------



## mudbug

Aaron Neville CD - Warm Your Heart.  One of the TGIF, take-a-deep-breath-and-relax selections in my regular rotation.


----------



## mudbug

A really cool instrumental version of "Sweet Georgia Brown" by Willie Nelson and friends.  Sister Bobbie on piano, and I can't tell who's on fiddle.


----------



## Claire

The sound of silence.


----------



## Piccolina

"Untouchable One" by Tom Cochrane and Red Rider


----------



## pdswife

Crackln' Rose

Neil Diamond


----------



## texasgirl

Disco Inferno - 50 cent


----------



## texasgirl

mudbug said:
			
		

> Aaron Neville CD - Warm Your Heart. One of the TGIF, take-a-deep-breath-and-relax selections in my regular rotation.


 
I love Aaron Neville!! Do you like his Christmas cd? I can't stop listening to Louisiana Christmas every year.


----------



## Piccolina

"Sweet Child of Mine" Guns N' Roses (I'm totally in a rock mood tonight!)


----------



## mudbug

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I love Aaron Neville!! Do you like his Christmas cd? I can't stop listening to Louisiana Christmas every year.


 
yes I do.  Also have several cassettes* of him and his brothers.


(*been a fan for awhile)


----------



## Piccolina

"Jessie's Girl" by Rick Springfield

(This song has a lot of meaning to me  )


----------



## pdswife

coldwater morning

Neil Diamond


----------



## Jikoni

Everyday by Phil Collins. I get a bit dreamy listening to this song.


----------



## texasgirl

mudbug said:
			
		

> yes I do. Also have several cassettes* of him and his brothers.
> 
> 
> (*been a fan for awhile)


 
First time I saw him, they were showing him driving the cab, I thought, okay, this guy should have a deep voice, then he started singing and my mouth hit the floor!!  I didn't expect such a beautiful voice to come out of such a big guy!


----------



## Jikoni

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Yeah, mudbug!! I love Queen! Only with Freddy Mercury though. I don't care for the new guy!


I see Freddy Mercury's statue by the lake in Montreux every time I am there.I will shake his hand next time and tell him it's from texasgirl


----------



## texasgirl

sizzles said:
			
		

> I see Freddy Mercury's statue by the lake in Montreux every time I am there.I will shake his hand next time and tell him it's from texasgirl


 
Yeah, you do that! I wish I could see it myself.


----------



## texasgirl

All night long - Lionel Richie


----------



## texasgirl

Hot stuff - Donna Summer


----------



## middie

Sweet Home Alabama by Lynard Skynard


----------



## BigDog

_Little Rock_ by Collin Raye


----------



## texasgirl

Come on Eileen - Dexy's midnight Runners


----------



## urmaniac13

BigDog said:
			
		

> _Little Rock_ by Collin Raye


 
I remember one of his songs "In My Life"... I am not a country fan but this was such a beautiful song that made tears fill my eyes!!

Anyway... I am again in a classcal mood, Ravel's Bolero going on


----------



## texasgirl

Dolly!! 9 to 5


----------



## phinz

Dead Can Dance
"The Host of Seraphim"


----------



## Zontec

Let's Dance

David Bowie


----------



## Piccolina

"I'll be there for you" by Bon Jovi 

(When I was a little I had a neighbor who named her daughter "Jovi" after the band!)


----------



## mudbug

Sultans of Swing, Dire Straits, led by guitar virtuoso Mark Knopfler.  He just knocks me out.


----------



## Piccolina

mudbug said:
			
		

> Sultans of Swing, Dire Straits, led by guitar virtuoso Mark Knopfler. He just knocks me out.


 Awesome choice Mudbug! Ohhh now I want to hear that song too  Phil Collins "In the air" just came on, but I think I need something more lively if I'm to stay up until DH gets home from work.


----------



## texasgirl

Goody two shoes-Adam Ant


----------



## urmaniac13

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Goody two shoes-Adam Ant


 
Kool song... I can never sit still when I hear that song!! 

Little Respect by Erasure... (whoa... seems like the blast from the 80s is going around here )


----------



## phinz

Cluster One by Pink Floyd


----------



## Piccolina

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Kool song... I can never sit still when I hear that song!!
> 
> Little Respect by Erasure... (whoa... seems like the blast from the 80s is going around here )



I think you're right Licia, "Tainted love" just came on here


----------



## texasgirl

I get on one of the radio stations that is on itunes. It's hits from the 80's. I love it!!


----------



## Sandyj

Joni Mitchell's "Ladies of the Canyon" cd.
Neil, my Excellent, Well Chosen, Handsome, DH of 23 yrs bought for me an under-the-counter radio/cd-player for Christmas, and installed it right above the bread bin. Clever man, he knows that if I'm singing when I cook, the food tastes better. Diamonds would have been nice, but this will more than do. Sandyj


----------



## buckytom

mozart's sonata #14 in c minor, as performed by andras schiff.

i love this piece, but i found andras way too rushed in the first few minutes, while his overall dynamics throughout and feeling in the slower/softer middle section nice. eventually he relaxed, and nailed the end passages. maybe his fingers just slowed down after a workout, giving it that somethin somethin.

it bugged me tho, to listen to wolfie's piece given a rush job; i could hear (in a self-aggrandizing way) what mozart meant, each phrase needed that "just fractionally off the downbeat" touch, to make the measure stand up.

andras needs to listen to a little jazz, and chug a pitcher before he does this again. wolfie was all about technical excellence, but never forgot his emotions. that's what made him better than salieri, and every other breathing human. (btw, the movie is grossly innacurate, tho f. murray abraham and the guy from animal house were great in it)

gb, or anyone else into mozart (cara?) whaddya think? and if you could, pass it on to your grandpa for evaluation.


----------



## buckytom

sorry, double post again..


----------



## middie

believe it or not i'm listening to "video killed the radio star" by the buggles


----------



## texasgirl

The tide is high - Blondie

Will we ever get tired of the 80's??


----------



## Piccolina

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Will we ever get tired of the 80's??


I hope not, they rocked in my books!! 







*"We are the Champions" by Queen *


----------



## middie

Will we ever get tired of the 80's


gosh i hope not cause i'm still stuck in them lol


----------



## phinz

I'm a complete child of the '80s (you should see the pictures) but lately I've been all about The Blues.

Right now it's Robert Johnson's "Honeymoon Blues."


----------



## middie

Living On A Prayer by Bon Jovi


----------



## texasgirl

Get out of my outta my dreams, get into my car - Billy Ocean


----------



## urmaniac13

Okay, to keep up with the trend I switched my playlist...(things I go through for you guys!!  )

 Blasphemous Rumours by Depeche Mode


----------



## cara

Ich sang die ganze Zeit von Dir by Tomte


----------



## texasgirl

Jukebox hero - Foreigner!! I love Foreigner!!


----------



## Piccolina

"Heat of the moment" by Asia


----------



## BigDog

"When you say nothing at all" by Allison Krauss


----------



## texasgirl

BigDog said:
			
		

> "When you say nothing at all" by Allison Krauss


 
I LOVE THAT SONG!! I like it better with just Allison Krauss instead of the remade duet with Keith Whitley.


----------



## BigDog

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I LOVE THAT SONG!! I like it better with just Allison Krauss instead of the remade duet with Keith Whitley.


 
True that! Preach it, sister!


----------



## BigDog

"Every time I fall" ~ Jaci Valesquez

(changer on random!)


----------



## BigDog

BigDog said:
			
		

> (changer on random!)


 
"I'll be there for you" ~ Bon Jovi


----------



## MJ

BigDog said:
			
		

> "I'll be there for you" ~ Bon Jovi


I saw Bon Jovi in 85 (?) I think - 7800 fahrenheit tour when they opened for Ratt and were begging us to call our local radio stations to play their songs.  Gotta love them long haired 80's bands...


----------



## phinz

Rush
"Limelight"


----------



## urmaniac13

Phinz, your post in that hamburger thread got me into the good ol' parrothead mode, I got all my fave jimmy song on my playlist today... right now "I'm Growing Older But Not Up"... a song sort of reminding me of myself


----------



## phinz

That's me. Spreading the gospel of Jimmy across the land.


----------



## middie

MJ said:
			
		

> I saw Bon Jovi in 85 (?) I think - 7800 fahrenheit tour when they opened for Ratt and were begging us to call our local radio stations to play their songs.  Gotta love them long haired 80's bands...


 
Yep yep Mj... and I do !!!  . I'm not ashamed to admit it either


----------



## phinz

John Lee Hooker
"You're Looking Good Tonight"


----------



## texasgirl

The Power of love - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## middie

Baracuda by Heart


----------



## phinz

Bubba (as he's known to parrotheads), or Jimmy Buffett (to those not in the know)
"Makin' Music For Money", which just changed to "Door Number Three" as I'm typing.

Yeah, today's gonna be a Jimmy day. Fins up!


----------



## urmaniac13

Phinz, mine is, too... now it is "Trying to Reason with the Hurricane Season"


----------



## phinz

That's phunny, because that's what's playing on my iPod right now too.


----------



## urmaniac13

Great minds think alike


----------



## Piccolina

"Heart Beat" by Don Johnson 

(I can't help but still like him - awww - Miami Vice was cool, but Nash Bridges rocked! Too bad they stopped making that show, I loved it! )


----------



## phinz

Jimmy Buffett
"I Will Play For Gumbo"


----------



## mudbug

phinz said:
			
		

> Jimmy Buffett
> "I Will Play For Gumbo"


 
Can I still be a Parrothead if I say I've never heard this one, phinz?


----------



## phinz

Nope.


----------



## phinz

Radio Margaritaville on iTunes. Currently on is:

Jimmy Buffett
"Wonder Why We Ever Go Home"

FWIW, "I Will Play For Gumbo" is about the Sauce Boss. http://www.sauceboss.com/index.html  Kinda ties in with this forum.


----------



## mudbug

thanks for the link, phinz.  maybe I'll get re-instated as a P. Head.


----------



## phinz

(BTW, I was just razzing you.)


----------



## phinz

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Okay, to keep up with the trend I switched my playlist...(things I go through for you guys!!  )
> 
> Blasphemous Rumours by Depeche Mode



Just found an internet radio station that's nothing but New Wave 12" mixes and remixes. I found it in iTunes, but there's a website too: http://www.djlex.com/

From what I've heard so far, it's pretty good. I need to go upstairs and put my checkered Vans on....


----------



## mudbug

phinz said:
			
		

> (BTW, I was just razzing you.)



not to worry.  buckytom razzes me all the time, and you see that he is still breathing.


----------



## texasgirl

Stray Cat's - Stray Cat Strut


----------



## mudbug

after reading Andy's Aruba thread, I've got that Beach Boys song "Kokomo" going in my head ("..Aruba, Jamaica, gee, I wanna take ya...")


----------



## texasgirl

mudbug said:
			
		

> after reading Andy's Aruba thread, I've got that Beach Boys song "Kokomo" going in my head ("..Aruba, Jamaica, gee, I wanna take ya...")


 

Bermuda, Bahama come on pretty mama, Key Largo, Montego, baby why don't we go down to Kokomo will get there fast then we'll take it slow.....
Me too, mudbug!!


----------



## mudbug

thanks for remembering some more of the words, texas (I couldn't).  Now my head can go on singing............


----------



## buckytom

"m&m front", by the who. roger daltry must have a sweet tooth.


----------



## middie

don't know the name of the song but it's elo.
i think it's called "turned to stone" ?


----------



## Piccolina

*"Pink" by Aerosmith*


----------



## phinz

Johnny Cash
"First Time Ever"

If you ever want to see what I'm listening to at home in the evenings, check out hthttp://www.last.fm/user/phinzup/


----------



## middie

Pink Houses by John Melloncamp


----------



## pdswife

Love that song Middie.

I'm listening to the news... sure wish there'd be some
good news for a change.


----------



## middie

news has been depressing lately.

In The Air by the one and only Phil Collins


----------



## Piccolina

middie said:
			
		

> In The Air by the one and only Phil Collins


 That's a great song, "I can feel it coming in the air tongiht, hold on"....Now it'll be stuck in my head


----------



## Alix

Norah Jones, Sunrise.


----------



## phinz

Taj Mahal
"Sitting on Top of the World"


----------



## texasgirl

Culture Club- Charma Chameleon


----------



## kadesma

No songs, just one tv playing Blues clues the other tv Jimmy Neutron.. Guess ya need to be almost 2 and 5-1/2 huh? 


kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Let's see if you can figure it out.

"Here's a little song I wrote, might want to sing it note for note....."


----------



## middie

Don't Worry Be Happy by Bobby McFarin (s/p) lmao


As for me I'm listening to Breathe by Anna Nalik


----------



## texasgirl

middie said:
			
		

> Don't Worry Be Happy by Bobby McFarin (s/p) lmao
> 
> 
> As for me I'm listening to Breathe by Anna Nalik


 
I laugh everytime I hear that song!!! 

Now it's Ratt - Round and Round


----------



## middie

oh man i LOVED Ratt. I think Lay It Down or You're In Trouble are my favorites by them.


now it's Something Happened On The Way To Heaven by Phil Collins. ( Can't you tell I just hate that man ? )   lol yeah right I absolutely adore him.


----------



## Piccolina

No tunes on at the moment just the sound of DH snorring away like a lumber jack cutting down trees


----------



## BigDog

Was nothing. Thanks for the reminder I have Brooks & Dunn's Greatest Hits II in. Now listening to "South of Santa Fe".


----------



## pdswife

Circle of life

Elton John


----------



## Dina

"The Trouble with Love Is" Kelly Clarkson


----------



## phinz

Jimmy Buffett
"A Pirate Looks At 40"


----------



## phinz

Alison Krauss & Union Station
"The Lucky One"


----------



## buckytom

csny "wooden ships"


----------



## urmaniac13

phinz said:
			
		

> Jimmy Buffett
> "A Pirate Looks At 40"


 





Mother mother ocean, I heard you call,
Wanted to sail upon your waters
since I was three feet tall.
You've seen it all, you've seen it all...   

That is another one of my favourite, Phinz!!

Right now I got Un Amico è Così by Laura Pausini on...


----------



## VIDEODROME

Mr. Bungle:   Retrovertigo


----------



## funny

Take my breath away by bellin song from Top gun


----------



## middie

Don't You Cry by Guns N Roses


----------



## urmaniac13

"Parklife" by Blur... oh my sweet memories of London!!


----------



## The Z

Sugarland - "You Just Might Make Me Believe"


----------



## buckytom

i'm listening to tonight's grammy awards, trying to get the audio and video to sync up thru all of the janet jackson memorial delay/dump units.


----------



## middie

Let Her Cry by Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## phinz

Tierney Sutton
"Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead"


----------



## texasgirl

The soft rush of the paint roller on the wall. LOL


----------



## phinz

Lynn Taylor
"You and I Know"


----------



## pdswife

Mental floss


Jimmy Buffett


----------



## phinz




----------



## middie

Ever The Same by Rob Thomas


----------



## phinz

Howlin' Wolf
"Evil"


----------



## pdswife

You're my better half

keith Urban


----------



## phinz

George Hayweather

"Cheatin' on Me"


----------



## buckytom

upside down, from "curious george", by jack johnson.


----------



## texasgirl

I LOVE XM  radio on satelitte!!



TNT- AC/DC


----------



## phinz

Jimmy Buffett live in Columbia, Maryland on Radio Margaritaville
"Fins"


----------



## BigDog

Brooks & Dunn "Only In America"

Big country fan, in case you haven't noticed thus far!


----------



## kimbaby

Eagles~Peaceful Easy Feeling... I guess thats the name of the song... love the insturmental of the song its so soft and flowing...


----------



## buckytom

"phil the fluter's ball", by paddy noonan


----------



## BigDog

6 cd's in the changer on random. Currently Michael W. Smith's newer version of "Friends."

FFH, Martina McBride, Steven Curtis Chapman, MWS, and Bon Jovi are in there for sure. Don't recall the last one. Mrs. Big Dog chose the mix.


----------



## phinz

Kenny Chesney

"Somewhere in the Sun"

I'd love to go back to Foxy's. I'm trying to get my wife to do it for my 40th birthday.


----------



## buckytom

phinz said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get my wife to do it for my 40th birthday.


 
 

you shouldn't have to wait _that_ long phinz... 

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## texasgirl

Michael Jackson on BET videos. "Do you remember{The time}"
Kids are home today. I guess it's to cold for them outside LOL


----------



## pdswife

John Denver is singing Leaving on a jet plane.


----------



## corazon

lay lady lay


----------



## buckytom

oh, c'mon, that's too easy. 

phinz?


i'm listening to my buddy joe mckenna's demo cd again. his website is still being built here: www.joemckennamusic.com

lol, i just realized that the song from the video that's available on his site was written on one of our canoeing/camping trips. we had so much gear in the canoe that i dropped him off on a rock in the middle of a lake so we didn't swamp, and i ferried the gear, sans joe and his guitar, back to our take-out. by the time i got back to him, he'd written most of that song.


----------



## middie

I Need Somebody by Bryan Adams


----------



## Piccolina

middie said:
			
		

> I Need Somebody by Bryan Adams


*I love that song!
*
"Help" by the Beatles


----------



## texasgirl

" what you will and what you won't ...aha....dah dah dah


----------



## pdswife

nothing... the sound on my computer is being naughty again.


----------



## phinz

Styx
"The Best of Times"


----------



## texasgirl

phinz said:
			
		

> Styx
> "The Best of Times"


 
I have their Greatest hits!! I love Styx! I like Mr. Roboto LOL


----------



## buckytom

man, ya gotta pull your shorts up to your armpits to hit some of those notes that denis deyoung used to do.

the first concert that i ever went to was styx, at the garden. first kiss was there too. i guess it was the way i wore my pants and sang...


----------



## texasgirl

David Bowie - Let's Dance


----------



## The Z

B-52's "Roam"


----------



## cristal

*"I'm sprung.....how'd you get me?"*


----------



## phinz

Israel Kamakawiwo'ole

"Ka Pua U`i"


----------



## buckytom

phinz, are you trying to woo wasabi?

she (and i) love bradda iz...


----------



## phinz

Bradda IZ is da man. Such an angelic voice and everything I read says his heart was bigger than his body. I'll admit I got turned on to him when I heard Somewhere Over The Rainbow, but it's his other music that *really* show his shine.

BTW, now it's Linkin Park, "Hit The Floor."

Yeah. My tastes are... ummmmmmmm... eclectic.


----------



## cara

'Nat King Cole byAdam Green


----------



## middie

Let Me Rest In Pieces. I don't remember who sings it though.


----------



## funny

pawn shop- just a shot away


----------



## buckytom

"gladiolus rag" by scott joplin

from here: http://www.geocities.com/BourbonStreet/Bayou/9694/music.html

it helps me work faster, like a metronome on high.

unfortunately a bunch of cops in bobbie hats and handlebar moustaches keep chasing me around in a big car, in black and white.

there, i turned off the music, so they went back to the station.


----------



## Shunka

I have Def Leppard's X album on; "Long, Long Way To Go" is playing right now. Since seeing them live last June, I have not listened to any other artist/band's albums!! I'm waiting for their newest album to be released soon and the new tour list to be announced!!


----------



## kingfisherfd2

So right now it is in the middle of a jam, and I hadn't been paying attention to the song but when I read the question I looked at my media player and the Title.  In The Kitchen, by Umphrey's McGee.  
This is a song that they had on their album Anchor Drops,  It won a Jammy,(the award show for Jam and Improv music) for song of the year for the song.  
Their is a song coming up that is brand new the title for it is _EAT.  _Kinda funny that it was the song that was on while at a cooking site.


----------



## Erik

Tonight It's You - Cheap Trick


----------



## BigDog

_If you see him, If you see her_ ~ Brooks & Dunn with Reba McIntyre


----------



## cara

Ich bin ich by Rosenstolz


----------



## buckytom

cara, "i am i", or "i am me"?


----------



## pdswife

... no music .. just the coffee perking in the back ground


----------



## BigDog

Pam Tillis ~ Cleopatra, Queen of Denial


----------



## cara

buckytom said:
			
		

> cara, "i am i", or "i am me"?


I am I ;o)


----------



## Erik

Cowgirl In The Sand - Neil Young


----------



## cara

Slipping away by Moby


----------



## pdswife

Paul is humming something behind me... but, I can't tell what it is.  Probly John Denver


----------



## cara

ask him ;o)


----------



## pdswife

he's working... he goes into what he calls the "zone" ... I don't bother him when he's there.  lol


----------



## pdswife

Tonights the night

Rod Stewart


----------



## cara

ah... okay....


High by James Blunt


----------



## mudbug

cara, my daughter assures me I must listen to "You're Beautiful" by James B.

right now I'm listening to Charlie Byrd's excellent rendition of the Django Rheinhart classic "Nuages".  Charlie does indeed rock.


----------



## cara

mudbug, You're beautiful is as good.. but at that moment it was "high" ;o)

your music fits perfectly with a Barolo ;o)


----------



## mudbug

Time to pour another glass.  Just looked at the CD label - this disc was originally recorded in 1960!  To the youngsters out there - old does not mean out of it.


----------



## urmaniac13

mudbug said:
			
		

> cara, my daughter assures me I must listen to "You're Beautiful" by James B..


 
Mudbug it is indeed a beautiful song!!  I love it!!  You also should see my favourite skater skating to this song it is a wonderful routine... ah okay... Olympics are over now, I should lay off with my skating craze... 

Anyhow "You are beautiful by James Blunt is highly recommended!! 

However at this moment I am listening to "Lascia che io sia" by Nek...


----------



## jap1148

Nothing Remains by Chamaira (actually, my daughter is, I just happen  to HAVE to listen to it!)


----------



## middie

You're Beautiful is a good song.

Right now I'm listening to Modern Day Cowboy by Tesla


----------



## jkath

great song, middie


I'm listening to my sons and their friend howling with laughter. It's a great sound!


----------



## shannon in KS

Judy Collins "Masters of War"


----------



## wasabi

Love Come Down by Evelyn "Champagne" King


----------



## middie

great song, middie

Yes it is isn't it Jkath ? lol


----------



## Erik

I am a huge Tesla fan!!! They were probably the best of all of the hairbands!!!

Games People Play - Tesla


----------



## middie

erik i'm a hairband fanatic. okay okay i'm stuck in 1987, i admit it.
and i don't care lol.

now i'm listening to Bed Of Roses by Warrant


----------



## The Z

"Who Says You Can't Go Home"
Bon Jovi featuring Jennifer Nettles


----------



## urmaniac13

middie said:
			
		

> now i'm listening to Bed Of Roses by Warrant


 
I am not such a hairband expert but wasn't that song done by Bon Jovi?


----------



## middie

Yes it was... but they're 2 different songs with the same title


----------



## urmaniac13

middie said:
			
		

> Yes it was... but they're 2 different songs with the same title


 
Ahhh okay!!... do not argue with the Hairband Queen...


----------



## middie

Believe me I can understand how it can be confusing lol


----------



## phinz

Loverboy

"Turn Me Loose"


----------



## pdswife

all I can hear right now is the dog across the street barking... barking ... barking.   She's so lonely.  I've been taking her for walks in the afternoon but still she barks.   I think the neighbors either need to get another dog to keep her quiet or put her in full time doggy day care. .... bark bark bark....


----------



## phinz

Jackson Browne

"Load Out/Stay"


----------



## urmaniac13

Forse Mi Sbaglio by Ameba4-Rido, one of the contestants from this year's Sanremo Music Festival.  It didn't win the contest but my personal favourite, a touch of early Radiohead...


----------



## VickiQ

Wishing you were here - Chicago


----------



## cara

The Guns of Brixton byDie Toten Hosen


----------



## BigDog

If I were you, by Collin Raye


----------



## mudbug

Kid Rock doing country music (my kid is watching MTV or VH1).


----------



## phinz

Whatever the background music is for Everyday Italian.


----------



## BigDog

Not sure what somg, but a blast from the past for a boy from Boston, NKOTB.


----------



## shannon in KS

Jack Johnson Curious George!  I LOVE Jack Johnson, and this cd is soooo good, I may never get to sleep this evening!


----------



## Erik

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> Jack Johnson Curious George! I LOVE Jack Johnson, and this cd is soooo good, I may never get to sleep this evening!


I just listened to that a little while ago.
Now I'm listening to a tribute to Queen, with varioust artists playing Queen tunes.


----------



## phinz

I'm listening to wild parakeets fuss at each other outside in the Jacaranda.


----------



## mudbug

Valse de Balfa (Balfa Waltz).  It's Ham Hock's fault.


----------



## middie

Jaded Heart by Dokken


----------



## mudbug

Josh Turner (found him on the radio, Dove!)


----------



## middie

Bent by Matchbox 20


----------



## cara

in Extremo - Vollmond

haven`t heard that for ages, but the Tanzwut Concert yesterday brought back my gothic meories ;o)


----------



## patch

Jeff Buckley - Dido's Lament


----------



## patch

buckytom said:
			
		

> mahler's 8th symphony.


Don't ever pass up a chance to hear a live performance of this one. It's a fantastic experience. 

Likewise the Gorecki 3rd Symphony (Symphony of Sorrowful Songs).

Powerful music, both.

But I am also into Metallica...


----------



## Barb33

Imagine by John Lennon. I love that man!


----------



## middie

If You Needed Somebody by Bad Company


----------



## jkath

This Man by Jeremy Camp


----------



## mudbug

Oldies by Emmylou Harris.  I hate that woman - she is so beautiful and has a glorious voice besides.  But she is helping me mellow out this afternoon.


----------



## TATTRAT

gas light Abbie, Steely dan


----------



## BreezyCooking

Actually, right now I'm listening to The Simpsons on TV - lol!!!!


----------



## Bugs

anything sung by Bryan Adams!


----------



## texasgirl

Bugs said:
			
		

> anything sung by Bryan Adams!


 
WOW!! I didn't know kids these days even listened to him! I had such a hard crush on him when I was 16!! I will always love his songs no matter how old I get!!


I'm listening to Shakira, my hips don't lie.


----------



## MJ

Gilbert O'Sulivan - Alone again (Naturally)


----------



## Angie

I'm listening to one of my dogs panting for attention....but the song in my head is Three Little Birds by Mr Bob Marley.


----------



## Angie

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> gas light Abbie, Steely dan




Ohh....I love Steely Dan!


----------



## TATTRAT

^^^^Steely Dan, FTW! Thanks Angie! one of THE BEST live shows I have ever had the pleasure to witness.


----------



## amber

Evenasence, "bring me to life" , one of my daughters favorites.


----------



## buckytom

prokofiev's "cinderella. previn/london symphony.

i really got to enjoy this one tonight, but i think i annoyed a few sleepy tape ops out on the floor. my speakers were turned up to 11.  
another one in the favourites list.


----------



## urmaniac13

buckytom said:
			
		

> prokofiev's "cinderella. previn/london symphony.
> 
> i really got to enjoy this one tonight, but i think i annoyed a few sleepy tape ops out on the floor. my speakers were turned up to 11.  .


 
Well you just need to entertain the ops with your breathtaking prince charming performance then... 

I am listening to "Svegliarsi la mattina" by Zero Assoluto.  Really a great song but dangerously running the risk of a radio overkill these days in Italy...

I guess we all have songs like that every year, I wonder what it is in your area this summer!!


----------



## BigDog

Just finished listening to Day of Fire's sophmore album, Cut & Move. Not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## Rob Babcock

I'm cranking up *The Needle Has Landed* by _Neko Case_.


----------



## phinz

http://www.coverville.com

The Prince Cover Story II.


----------



## Shunka

Waterloo Sunset by Def Leppard


----------



## mudbug

still on my Emmylou kick - right now she's singing Paul Simon's "The Boxer."


----------



## texasgirl

S.O.S. by Rhianna


----------



## Angie

My husband's video game....please help me....


----------



## mudbug

Angie, sweetie - invest in a boom box thingie that has a radio and plays both CDs and cassettes - saved my life.


----------



## Angie

mudbug said:
			
		

> Angie, sweetie - invest in a boom box thingie that has a radio and plays both CDs and cassettes - saved my life.




   

Normally I retreat to the bedroom to watch Food Network!   Today I'm still stuck on this computer and it's right next to the couch where he sits!!!!


----------



## mudbug

Okay, babe - now we are talkng earplugs.............


----------



## Angie

mudbug said:
			
		

> Okay, babe - now we are talkng earplugs.............




   
Hey...I do have some earplugs in the bathroom.....

Better yet, I can get out HIS mp3 player and start jammin'....ooooh....that's WAR talkin'!!


----------



## Trip

Beer Run - Garth Brooks


----------



## Piccolina

Gipsy Kings, "Bamboleo"  I love their music, I grew up with it being played on days when we ate Mexican inspired food at home, but now many years later  I play it whenever I want (LOL, which is often!).


----------



## texasgirl

Car Wash, Christina Aguillara w/ Missy Elliot


----------



## The Z

"There She Goes" ~ Gill Graham

(listening to CISN Country on my computer from Edmonton, Alberta)


----------



## JohnL

"Who say's you can't go home" / Bonjovi


----------



## Shunka

This is what I am listening to!!!  http://www.vh1.com/vspot/player.jhtml?vid=91658&launchedFrom=/artists/az/def_leppard/artist.jhtml


----------



## vyapti

Alot of Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication and Mothers Milk.


----------



## Cookboymanchild

the_sugarhill_gang_-_rappers_delight


----------



## phinz

If you ever want to see what I'm listening to, what my favorite band is, what my favorite band of the week is, what my favorite song of the week is, or what my favorite song of all time is, check out: http://www.last.fm/user/phinzup/


----------



## carolmills

does my husband's 900 decibel snoring count as "music"?


----------



## ironchef

"Promiscuous Girl" by Nelly Furtado ft. Timbaland


----------



## TATTRAT

ZERO 7 : When it falls


----------



## sarah

"somewhere over the rainbow" by israel kamakawiwo.great song.


----------



## middie

The Reflex by Duran Duran 
(Quit laughing)


----------



## carolmills

Laurie Berkner  "Buzz Buzz Buzz"  (and even dancing around with my 3 year old!!)


----------



## TATTRAT

Big Mouth Strikes Again, The Smiths


----------



## buckytom

lol carol. 

we are big laurie berkner fans in our house.

did ypu know that the bass guitarist in her videos is her hubby? and the pianist is her best friend.


----------



## middie

To Be With You by Mr. Big


----------



## wasabi

Islands in the Stream by Ten Feet


----------



## urmaniac13

"Sorry" by Madonna.  I was never her fan, but the last week our instructor used this song for the aerobic dancing lesson, realised it is a great tune to boogie to...
I downloaded it right away


----------



## Erik

At Last - Etta James...thinkin about someone special...


----------



## cara

sin, sin, sin  by Robbie Williams


----------



## liketobake

I am not listening to a song


----------



## TATTRAT

State of Emergency: Steel Pulse


----------



## Brooksy

I have no idea. 
Listening to online Rabbitohs Radio so there is no announcer only songs & adverts. 64kbps quite good quality considering the NBW.
Oh here we go - Love will keep us together.....

http://www.rabbitohsradio.com/


----------



## middie

Taking It All Too Hard by Phil Collins


----------



## jkath

I'm listening to a chorus of crickets outside. They're rather loud and are chirping quick, as it's quite hot tonight.


----------



## urmaniac13

An easier affair by George Michael.  It's been on the radio a lot lately and I just found out the identity of the song this morning... who would have thought I would find a George Michael song that I like!!


----------



## crewsk

I'm listening to The Loisiana Party Collection, Cajun & Zydeco Classics.


----------



## buckytom

i'm listening to the kinks, "one for the road".

brings back lots of memories from high school.


----------



## SizzlininIN

KT Tunstall.......Black Horse and The Cherry Tree


----------



## texasgirl

All I can hear is the crickets and locusts.


----------



## crewsk

Alanis Morissette....Jagged Little Pill

I'm in an odd kinda mood today.


----------



## Erik

Feels Like Rain - Buddy Guy w/Bonnie Raitt


----------



## middie

Danger Zone by Kenny Loggins


----------



## Shunka

Buckytom, have you heard the cover of the Kinks' song Waterloo Sunset by Def Leppard yet? Not bad at all!!!! I can send it to you if you want.


----------



## vyapti

Lately, I've reverted to my Metalhead days.

I've had Testament (Low) blaring in the car for a couple of days.


----------



## buckytom

Shunka said:
			
		

> Buckytom, have you heard the cover of the Kinks' song Waterloo Sunset by Def Leppard yet? Not bad at all!!!! I can send it to you if you want.


no, but i'd love it. the kinks were underrated in the u.s..
i'll pm you my email addy.


----------



## Shunka

BT, let me know what you think of it!


----------



## middie

Ooh Def Leppard. My favorite band. However I don't care much for the remakes they're doing.


----------



## Shunka

Middie, they are my most fav too!! I am counting down the days, hours and minutes until I see them in concert next month!!!!!! I have all their albums, DVDs, some b-sides and even a few bootlegs. BTW, I'm listening to their Retro-Active album right now.


----------



## middie

8th Of November by Big and Rich


----------



## mudbug

Faintly, from upstairs - country music.

Taking daughter and her friend to see Kenny Chesney and Dierks Bentley tonight.

Tuesday night HH and I are taking them to see Willie Nelson and John Fogerty.


----------



## shannon in KS

Mudbug, Rowr-Row-Rooowwwrr.... Dierks Bentley!  I would meltdown and pass out if I were to see him live.  Especially if he sings "Come a Little Closer" whooooo!  

Anyways, I am listening to "Good Mourning" by India Arie.  Love her, love her, love her!  One of my favs!


----------



## mudbug

Shannon, yes, he sang that one.  You definitely would have melted. 
Way too hot outside to get closer to anyone last night, even if Dierks was singin' about it.

Personally, I liked Kenny better.


----------



## cc2003btw

I'm getting into the Thom Yorke album, any of the Americans on here a fan?


----------



## acca

I'm listenin' to "Duran Duran - Rio", right now.


----------



## urmaniac13

cc2003btw said:
			
		

> I'm getting into the Thom Yorke album, any of the Americans on here a fan?


 
Yeah, I am quite fond of both Mr. Yorke and Eraser.  I must say Radiohead sort of lost me from Kid A and on, but I really loved (still do) their first 3 albums.  This solo album has a charm yet different from anything he did with the band, it is more like peeking on his more personal side...


----------



## The Z

mudbug said:
			
		

> Personally, I liked Kenny better.


 
Kenny's a "Big Star" for a reason.  Saw him not long ago... great show.

Currently listening to Boz Scaggs' "Come on Home" blues CD.


----------



## mudbug

Oh, Z, I used to love Boz - especially in his long hair days before he went disco.  Is this CD a recent one?


----------



## The Z

I think the CD was released in '96 or '97.  As always, I was skeptical when artists come out with stuff from their "roots"... mmm hmm .  But it's really quite good.


----------



## MJ

"Wooden Ships" by Crosby, Stills and Nash.


----------



## amber

Promiscious boy/girl  I tend to like pop.

Oh and now is patience (guns and roses), I like a bit of pop and rock.


----------



## buckytom

great tune mj.

wooden ships, on the water very free, and easy

easy, ya know the way it's supposed to be...

i finally got around to listening to def leppard's "waterloo sunset". i really liked it. it was the kinks lyrical genius, with a more powerful feel.

thanks shunka!!!


----------



## Claire

Crickets.  The real thing.


----------



## ironchef

"Iris" by the Goo Goo Dolls.


----------



## Zlatko

Chemical Brothers - Song To Te Siren

before that, i was, mixing vynyl...for I DJ Zlatko


----------



## carolmills

Depeche Mode   Just cant get enough..  (reliving olden days on my 40th birthday today!!)


----------



## TATTRAT

Deacon Blues....steely dan!


----------



## urmaniac13

carolmills said:
			
		

> Depeche Mode Just cant get enough.. (reliving olden days on my 40th birthday today!!)


 
Happy Birthday, Carol!! 

I like that song, too... surprisingly cheery tune from a band known for their gloom


----------



## middie

Hight Enough by D**N Yankees


----------



## TATTRAT

YES:Starship Troopers


----------



## JMediger

Does the music from the Barefoot Contessa's show count  ... ?


----------



## crewsk

I'm listening to Lump by Presidents of the USA


----------



## urmaniac13

crewsk said:
			
		

> I'm listening to Lump by Presidents of the USA


 
I like the Al Yankovic version "Gump"


----------



## buckytom

strauss's "metamorphosen" for 23 strings.

i'm not a big fan of solo strings, but this is a great piece.


----------



## lulu

The Webb Sisters

I heard them live a few times so I am glad their album is released.


----------



## MJ

"Spirit in the Night" by Manfred Mann's Earth Band


----------



## phinz

Pascagoula Run - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## urmaniac13

"One Head Light" by the Wall Flowers.  Just came across it within my collections, haven't heard it for ages and realizing anew what a cool song this is   Wonder whatever happened to Jacob Dylan these days??


----------



## Shunka

"Move With Me Slowly" by Def Leppard. One of the rare ones.


----------



## TATTRAT

Shunka said:
			
		

> "Move With Me Slowly" by Def Leppard. One of the rare ones.



you? A Def Leppard fan? Who woulda thunk it

Ants come marching in=Bella Flek and the Flektones


----------



## Shunka

Yup, that's me!!!!!!!


----------



## buckytom

"tupelo honey", "wavelength", then "got to go back",  all by van morrison.


----------



## GB

Missing Link by Femi Kuti


----------



## middie

Lips Of An Angel by Hinder


----------



## TATTRAT

Divided Sky by Phish


----------



## GB

I knew you had good taste in music TATTRAT!!! That is such an uplifting song.


----------



## TATTRAT

WOW! Thanks, i wouldn't of pegged you for a Phish listener. I find that 90% of thier music has a VERY uplifting effect on me! Great food for the soul.


----------



## GB

My first Phish show was in 93. I stopped counting at around 80 shows, but if I had to guess then I would say I have seen in the 150 range.

I have seen a lot of the classic moments. Gamehendge, The flying hotdog, and every festival except for FL just to name a few. Yeah I am a pretty big Phan 

I totally agree with you about so much of their music being uplifting. Elation is a word that often comes to mind when I listen to their stuff.


----------



## TATTRAT

Well glad to be part of the phamily! I followed for the summer in 94 then from 99-00(best year off ever!). Was at the recording for a live one, then hampton comes alive a few years later. Great times had by all. There are very few things in life you can attend and the energy be so possitive and almost tangable. Trey has done some great solo stuff, but it isn't quite the same going to a show...


----------



## GB

Tangable positive energy. Now that has got to be the single greatest description of the Phish experience that I have ever heard!


----------



## abjcooking

Sixwire, "look at me now"


----------



## TATTRAT

I am so thankfull for all the great memories I have thanks to the band and the crowd. I am greatfull to have experienced such a phenomonom. Hopefully they will do a reunion tour in a decade or something, who knows. 

To anyone who hasn't listened to the music, it isn't too late! Nothing bad can come of it!


----------



## GB

Phish made me a better person. I know that sounds strange to people who have not experienced it, but the comraderie between the band and the fans as well as between the fans themselves was just magical. It made me look at life in a way I had never tought of before.

Like TATTRAT says, it is not too late. Give Phish a listen. The appeal to musical tastes that run the gamut. From classical to bluegrass to jazz to clasic rock to metal to accapela to barbarshop quartet to gosipal to folk and everything else in between.


----------



## kimbaby

Dani California~ by Red hot chili peppers


----------



## TATTRAT

Canned heat by Jamiraquai


----------



## middie

Sharp Dressed Man by ZZ Top


----------



## buckytom

"one part be my lover", by bonnie raitt.

"luck of the draw" is an incredible album.


----------



## mudbug

bucky, I'm going to he Bonnie when I grow up.  Or I could be Eva Cassidy, who I'm listening to now (the "Songbird" CD).


----------



## cara

Tonight by Reamonn... I love that song... my favourite by now..


----------



## XeniA

"Bad to The Bone" ... ZZ Top.


----------



## Angie

Well that was freaky....I have been sitting here in silence since it's so early, with Panic at the Disco in my head...I just turned the radio on to hear it playing!


----------



## cara

Angie, I had the same with reamonn's Tonight this morning...
turned on the radio and it was the same lyric part I had in my head... ;o)


----------



## crewsk

Lips of an Angel by Hinder


----------



## shannon in KS

Listening to Evanescence new CD, The Open Door!!!


----------



## cara

Westerland by die Aerzte...
ohmygod.. that's my youth!


----------



## Jikoni

The 'Times tables' by Ladybird! My daughter is learning her times tables so we have a music cd with the times tables . Quite cool music actually. I have to sing along the tables so I don't want to be left behind so I practice when I am alone in the car! The things we do for love lovingly!


----------



## middie

crewsk said:
			
		

> Lips of an Angel by Hinder


 
Oh man Crewsk isn't that a good song ?

Anyway I'm listening to Sussudio by Phil Collins


----------



## TATTRAT

Greatest Hits albumn by Steel pulse


----------



## Shunka

I'm listening to some "new to me" b-sides and rarities by Def Leppard.


----------



## buckytom

lol, shunka. you and your def leppard.

gunter glieben glauten globen

i am listening to janice "get it while you can".

i love the hippy-like soliloquy on one of the live albums.

c'mon man, all you need is one cat, ya know man, one cat to dig just for today. 'cause that's all you can do, man. right now. right here.


----------



## The Z

Tina Arena CD (Aussie artist)


----------



## Shunka

I know Buckytom, I'm hopeless!!! But I love it sooooo much!!!  BTW, Have you ever heard Phil Collen of DL singing Back In Black? Not bad at all!!!!!


----------



## middie

Shunka no wonder I like you. I'm another Leppard fan.


----------



## FraidKnot

I'm a little strange in that I prefer movie music to popular stuff.  Thomas Newman, James Horner, John Williams, Jerry Goldsmith... and some older folks like Bernard Hermann.  Having said that, I do adore some of the older rockers (except for Mick Jagger, whom I just find disgusting).

Does anyone else here like Harry Nilsson?  He's mostly unknown, but he wrote a bunch of things you'd recognize if you heard him.

Fraidy <--put the lime in the coconut once


----------



## crewsk

middie said:
			
		

> Oh man Crewsk isn't that a good song ?
> 
> Anyway I'm listening to Sussudio by Phil Collins


 
One of my many favorites Middie! The video is pretty good but he looks kinda like a puppet on strings when he dances. 

I'm listening to Get Stoned by Hinder right now. Then it'll be whatever CD I decide to grab. It's feeling like an All The Right Reasons by Nickelback kinda afternoon right now.


----------



## shpj4

I am listening to the oldies and goodies from the 50's and 60's


----------



## acca

I'm listenin' to Duran Duran. I am late for tickets to watch them live in tuesday, so their music is on my PC at least


----------



## TATTRAT

ok, alright by MOe


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Pointer Sisters*

Anyone hear of these girls?  They are probably old ladies now but can they get you moving in the morning.  Never get tired of them.


----------



## GB

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> ok, alright by MOe


I heard a rumor that they will be breaking up soon


----------



## TATTRAT

I've heard the same. They are a great live show, but are inconsistant. I guess time will tell. 

Now I am listening to Deep Banana Blackout. If you haven't heard of the check them out! Like James Brown on speed!


----------



## GB

Yeah moe. is way too inconsistant for me. I have seen some amazing shows and also some of the worst I have ever seen. You never know what you will get with them.

DBB is great. I have seen them a number of times. They are a lot of fun!


----------



## ChefJune

I'm playing Russell Malone's new cd, Live at the Jazz Standard, Volume 1"


----------



## TATTRAT

Jigsaw earth, by Disco Biscuits


----------



## cara

Vollmond by In Extremo


----------



## Katie H

"Eres Tu (You Are)," by Charo.  She does magic things to a guitar.  Flamenco guitar is one of my favorite types of music.  She does a beautiful job!


----------



## MJ

"Carry On" by Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## luvs

neil young, then tool after that.


----------



## buckytom

respighi's "gli uccelli" (the birds).

what an amazing piece. hmm, gonna have to get a recording. it would be great for a long drive in the country.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A washing machine...on spin cycle...it has a nice beat to it...Obviously it is an instrumental....


----------



## boufa06

The sound of silence (literal version).


----------



## Nicholas Mosher

Hahaha... 

I'm listening to some "Unplugged" discs.  Clapton, Alice n' Chains, Nirvana, and The Los Angelas Guitar Quartet.  Next will be some Chess stuff like Howlin' Wolf, Muddy, and Etta.

I've been thinning out my CD collection lately.  Already did the books and DVDs last year, now it's my CD rack's turn.


----------



## mudbug

HH leaning over the kitchen island, asleep and snoring.  "Black Water" by the Doobie Brothers has been rolling around in my head all day so far.


----------



## Shunka

A complilation of rare b-sides, demos and live songs of Def Leppard (as if it would be anything else!!).


----------



## Katie H

My younger brother turned us on to a new oldies station here - '60s, '70s and a few '80s.  Right now I'm listening to the Four Seasons doing "Sherry."  This station rocks and Buck and I were dancing in the kitchen the other night.  Wonder if anyone saw us.  Who cares.  We were havin' a blast.


----------



## shannon in KS

India.Arie "Beautiful", to be followed by all the other songs of ALL her three albums.  Love her, my "grounding, getting back to the basics and what truly matters" music.


----------



## cara

long time no see - nobody's listening anymore?

I just found my Corvus Corax-CD again..
their interpretation "Corvus Buranus" of Carmina Burana is always great...


----------



## SizzlininIN

Joss Stone - "Tell Me What We're Going To Do Now"....love this song.


----------



## buckytom

a cover of "yellow", from my friend joe's cd, "up - step 1".

here's some samples from his myspace page: www.myspace.com/joemckenna

i like "the passenger", and remember when he wrote it.

and i still haven't stopped making fun of him from some of the lyrics.


----------



## The Z

"Disco Inferno" - The Trammps


----------



## Trip

Rebel Yell - Toby Rand


----------



## Reanie525i

listening to the seventies music on TV - They are playing "Seasons in the Sun" - Remeber that song - lol


----------



## keltin

right now, it's "Circle in the Sand" by Belinda Carlisle (anyone remember her?) what a voice!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Jet Airliner by Paul Pena.


----------



## kadesma

_Il Divo-every time I look at you_

_kadesma_


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Earlier I was listening to some great old Leon Russell. Does anybody remember him (and Joe Cocker)?


----------



## roxygirl

Glamorous by Fergie


----------



## AstridG

*I'm listening to...*

Snow Patrol, all the songs, great music!


----------



## middie

Pain. I think it's by 3 Days Grace.


----------



## keltin

Forever by Papa Roach.


----------



## buckytom

symphony #1, "winter dreams", by p.i.t.

i'm feeling loopy from the ambien i took last night to get to sleep. i feel like i'm in the dream.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Pat Monahan from Train......"Her Eyes"


----------



## GrillingFool

Pray for me...
I listen to Dr Laura, then Dr Joy Browne..
So after 3pm, I am totally confused as to how to
handle all those emotional issues!  

THEN, I switch to the local mostly classic Rock and Roll station.

joys of working from home, LOL!


----------



## buckytom

orchestral sections of strauss's "der rosenkavalier".

i've found listening to classical music makes taking the bus into the city a bit more palatable. i don't feel like a lemming as much.


----------



## keltin

"Only when I sleep" by The Corrs. Awesome tune.


----------



## Angie

American Idiot~Green Day


----------



## ChefJune

Diana Krall -- "I was Doing All Right"


----------



## buckytom

in honor of my new pal, david, prokofiev's lieutenent kije's suite, opus 60.

great story and movie, for those inclined.


lulu, check this one out. perfect for riding.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

buckytom said:


> in honor of my new pal, david, prokofiev's lieutenent kije's suite, opus 60.
> 
> great story and movie, for those inclined.
> 
> 
> lulu, check this one out. perfect for riding.


OK BT, I'm searching this one out on your recommendation. Right now, I'm makin' do with some good old Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young.


----------



## buckytom

F-mom,  (i hope that's an acceptible abbrev.. lol, abbrieviation abbreviated. i'm losing my mind...


it would have been better just to spell the freakin' thing out at this point...) 

csny rocks! (firmly grasping the obvious)
hence, my sig line.

it's better sung than said. 

syncopate the third and fourth lines


----------



## Fisher's Mom

buckytom said:


> F-mom,  (i hope that's an acceptible abbrev.. lol, abbrieviation abbreviated. i'm losing my mind...
> 
> 
> it would have been better just to spell the freakin' thing out at this point...)
> 
> csny rocks! (firmly grasping the obvious)
> hence, my sig line.
> 
> it's better sung than said.
> 
> syncopate the third and fourth lines


It's a great abbreviation. I think I'm gonna make my kids start using it. It kinda makes me feel like an X-Men!

Wooden Ships is a classic. Actually, that whole album (uh oh, I guess that really dates me) is the best of everything they ever did IMO. I went to see them sans Young 6 years ago and they can still play although the harmony isn't quite the same. The worst part was looking around and wondering what the heck all the "old" people were doing there and then realizing.....


----------



## buckytom

there's no dating something beautiful.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

buckytom said:


> there's no dating something beautiful.


I don't know if you were referring to me or CSNY but from now on BT, you can call me anything you want!


----------



## buckytom

am i good, or what!


----------



## cara

Edward Elgars Pomp and circumstances from the last night..

YouTube - Pomp and circumstance


----------



## Renee Attili

Right now I am listening to the beautiful sound of the clock ticking it's way to 5:00 so I can leave work, and enjoy myself.


----------



## middie

I don't have a clue. It's Nickleback I can tell you that much.
A song I never heard before.


----------



## cara

danger zone - Kenny Loggins


----------



## mercyteapot

It's only playing inside my head but for some reason it's Stevie Wonder's "Living Just Enough for the City".


----------



## torenium

Listening to "The History of Trojan Records"
Ska\Reggae\Calypso


----------



## buckytom

i'm going on vacation for a bit, so i will leave you guys with a fahrt! 



beethoven's meeresstille und gluckliche *fahrt* (calm sea and prosperous voyage), op. 112 *...*

seriously, check this one out. it's a beauty, for chorus and orchestra.


----------



## David Cottrell

A CD of bandura music and song by two awesome musicians from Lviv, Taras Lazurkevych and Oleh Sozansky.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

at the moment?
Rufus wainwright's latest cd "release the stars"
song at the moment "rules and regulations"


----------



## NAchef

I am listening to X96 Radio from **** radio show on Itunes. Best radio show out!


----------



## ChefJune

Sunday Morning Harmony, the horn-less weekly Jazz show on WBGO 88.3 FM or wbgo.org


----------



## middie

Think I'm In Trouble by Lindsey Buckingham.


----------



## sarah

After Glow by INXS.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

The Spamalot soundtrack


----------



## keltin

"Walk away" by The Nadas


----------



## MsAnya

The theme song from King of the Hill *lol*


----------



## buckytom

beethoven's symphony #3, the eroica. great stuff.

i had to listen to something good after forcing my self to sit through glazunov's serenade #1, op.7.

it sounded more like a movie score than a finished orchestral piece.

but ludwig van is da man.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

The new Annie Lennox cd that came out last week.


----------



## buckytom

more classical.

strauss's "also sprach zarathustra".

did you ever listen to the whole thing? it's an interesting piece. you'd think that strauss would simply develop the catchy "hook" of the song, as heard in kubrick's "2001: a space odyssey". but he barely touches back on it.
still, worth the listen by all means.


----------



## GB

Iron and Wine - The Shepard's Dog


----------



## buckytom

orff's "carmina burana".

i feel like riding into battle!


----------



## qmax

The Stumble (live version), Ronnie Earl & the Broadcasters.  Hey, I am a guitar junkie.


----------



## bigjimbray

"God bless America" one of my very favorites. I wished someone would come up with
"God bless our world".


----------



## buckytom

changing directions and gettin' funky, 2 times.

"the humpty dance", by the digital underground.

Digital Underground- Humpty Dance

and from the master of funk, the parliament funkadelic, "we want the funk".
YouTube - We Want the Funk


(edited: oops, i posted the wrong link)

there's a whole lot of rhythm goin' 'round.


----------



## radhuni

Just now I'm listening old hindi songs of Kishore Kumar. (may be you never heard the name)


----------



## middie

Renegade by The Styx


----------



## Chefellas

Sugar Magnolia by Grateful Dead


----------



## GB

Chefellas said:


> Sugar Magnolia by Grateful Dead



Well, she can dance a cajun rhythm, jump like a willys in four wheel drive.
Shes a summer love for spring, fall and winter. she can make happy any man alive.

Man I love that song!


----------



## Callisto in NC

Rascal Flatts new CD ~ song is "How Strong Are You Now" followed by "It's Not Supposed To Go Like That."


----------



## phinz

The score from The Shining.


----------



## cara

My confession - Josh Groban


----------



## middie

Wasted by Carrie Underwood


----------



## buckytom

beethoven's pathetique.

when i was a kid, i saw the jacket for the lp in the front of my dad's record trays fairly often. well, often enough for me to remember it. it sounded french to me.

i listened to it for the first time tonight, all 19 minutes, and now i understand why it was played so often in our home.


----------



## TATTRAT

katchafire= Seriously

great reggae band from NZ that I have gotten  into since the move to HI.


----------



## suziquzie

We're Ready ............ The Wiggles


----------



## phinz

XM channel 8 is doing IT right now. We're in 1987. Tom Petty - Jammin' Me is on right now, Eddie Money was just on. 

IT is a complete history of pop music, starting in the 1930s and going through the present. They started IT several weeks ago and will end sometime in a couple of weeks with 2007. IT's been enlightening. I just wish '83-85 hadn't been over the weekend so I could have listened to IT more.


----------



## middie

Aplogize by One Republic


----------



## Angie

cara said:


> My confession - Josh Groban


 

Chills....I love him...

I'm listening to my husband play his Socom...Guess I'll have to hit PLAY on Josh's AWAKE...


----------



## Katie H

Steve  Holy's, _I've Got a  Brand  New Girlfriend.  _So  much fun.


----------



## qmax

phinz said:


> The score from The Shining.



That's...odd.


I've got Bodhisattva, Steely Dan, on.

Skunk Baxter's outro is one of my favorite guitar solo's.


----------



## luvs

casey jones. then elton. 'til my jake pouts.


----------



## Claire

Stephan Grappeli.  Wonderful!


----------



## Dina

Calambria-Enur...let's dance!


----------



## TATTRAT

Sneaky: Groove Collective


----------



## middie

Alone Again by Dokken


----------



## In the Kitchen

Fisher's Mom said:


> The new Annie Lennox cd that came out last week.



How you like it? I like her music


----------



## buckytom

rapsodía portuguesa (in memoriam ravel), ernesto halfffter.

http://external.nobts.classical.com/permalink/recording/2147500421

a beautiful and at times stirring blend of orchestra and the 88's.


----------



## phinz

Charlie and the Bhoys - Fields of Athenry


----------



## buckytom

pete tchaikovsky's trio, opus 50.

scroll down to the pezzo: Download The Eggma Trio Recordings (Shostakovich, Mozart, Khachaturian, Milhaud, Tchaikovsky)


----------



## Angie

The new one from 2 Doors Down.


----------



## Maverick2272

Only God Knows Why by Kid Rock


----------



## Bugs

Twisting the night away by Sam Cooke


----------



## Katie H

Bugs said:


> Twisting the night away by Sam Cooke



Aw, Bugs!  You've got me out of my chair and dancin'  my tootsies off.  Love that song.

P.S.  How   does one your age get into such an "old"  song?


----------



## Bugs

Katie E said:


> Aw, Bugs!  You've got me out of my chair and dancin'  my tootsies off.  Love that song.
> 
> P.S.  How   does one your age get into such an "old"  song?





lol. i lov Innerspace and the part where he's dancing to this song is my favourite! I posted it as a link for you to enjoy! 

Drunk dance from Innerspace


----------



## Katie H

Bugs said:


> lol. i lov Innerspace and the part where he's dancing to this song is my favourite! I posted it as a link for you to enjoy!
> 
> Drunk dance from Innerspace



Thanks, Bugs, but no  matter what I do, I can't get the link to work.  I'll take your word that it's cool.


----------



## Maverick2272

That's too bad Katie, worked for me. Love that scene from the movie, always brings a smile to my face!


----------



## Hungry

*XM Radio*

Hank Thompson,  "The Older The Violin"  ... the sweeter the music ...


----------



## middie

StreetCorner Symphany by Rob Thomas


----------



## GB

Cape Cod Kwassa Kwassa by Vampire Weekend. They are going to be on SNL this weekend so check them out. They have very catchy tunes. They are influenced by African music sort of like The Police and Paul Simon.


----------



## bigjimbray

I have a cd playing Marty Robbins gun fighter ballads, My all time favorite El Paso.


----------



## smoke king

Kate Bush-Wuthering Heights

Anybody know who this "heathcliff" she keeps talking about is? I think it may be a cat, but maybe I'm thinking of Garfield.

Man I need to get a life!!!


----------



## middie

Paralyzer by Finger 11


----------



## Inferno

Her Ghost In The Fog - Cradle of Filth


----------



## qmax

Stevie Ray Vaughn - Riviera Paradise


----------



## smoke king

qmax said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughn - Riviera Paradise



SRV ? *Very* nice qmax.........


----------



## ~emz~

Do you believe in magic by the Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I just caught a PBS James Taylor concert. Oh man, it's got me smiling and feeling so good. Reminds me of so many times in my life - from my teen years til now. It seems he's always been around for the great moments of my life. His music was playing for at the birth of my last 3 babies so I guess he'll be a part of their whole lives! I especially liked this show because he smiles so much while he's singing.


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Paul Potts*

Guess I am one for seeing someone who comes from routine job to stardom succeed.  This man was named in one paper as one of Simon Cowell's favorite.  I wanted to hear him so I checked of course, You Tube.  Sure enough.  This man was on some kind of contest in England and told everyone he was car phone salesman who worked in warehouse.  He told the judges he was going to sing opera.  Well one of the judges kind of smirked as if to wonder how this man who looked so ordinary could sing opera.  When he started singing the crowd went wild.  He seemed so calm and did what he wanted to do sing.  The lady who was one of the judges was moved to tears.  She commented, 'here we have what we think is a lump of coal and what a diamond you will be'  I kept playing the clip over and over.  I do want to get his CD, mainly when you give yourself a chance in life, who knows what will happen?  He truly believed in his singing and I too was moved to tears, for many reasons.  

Sorry I always write such long explanatory responses


----------



## middie

Ever The Same by Rob Thomas


----------



## Bilby

Kiss are performing "I was made for loving you" live on The Footy Show on TV at the moment. It sounds really off key - even for KISS!! Gene Simmons sung the first song "Shout it out loud" and that at least sounded in key. Paul Stanley seems to be off tonight.


----------



## GB

Good Morning Little School Girl - The Grateful Dead.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just got Linda Eder's CD ...Broadway My Way. Excellent!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Oh boy I'm a geek and shouldn't answer this. 
I'll never let you go .... steelheart.
yes nobody has ever heard of it but me.


----------



## Maverick2272

Keeping the faith - Billy Joel.


----------



## Maverick2272

LOL how bout 'Achy Breaky Heart' by Billy Ray Cyrus!


----------



## sattie

The Great American Nightmare..... don't ask!  (I'm a metal head!)


----------



## love2"Q"

new foo fighters .. i love this cd ..


----------



## middie

Not sure of the name of the song. I think it's called Bleeding Love (?)
It's by Leona Lewis.


----------



## Maverick2272

Afternoon Delight - Starlight Vocal Band


----------



## texasgirl

At last - Etta James


----------



## suziquzie

busy being fabulous - Eagles


----------



## Maverick2272

The Wreck of The Edmund Fitzgerald - Gordon Lightfood


----------



## Maverick2272

Only God Knows Why - Kid Rock


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Going Whichever Way The Wind Blows - Pete Droge


----------



## Maverick2272

My son just told me to shut my music off cause he can't here the movie Charade!


----------



## wysiwyg

La Gazza Ladra overture, Rossini, Opera.  
Vienna 1991, New Year's concert, Claudio Abbado directing.


----------



## pdswife

IT'S A FIVE O'CLOCK WORLD

Hal Ketchum


----------



## bethzaring

I fall to pieces by patsy cline, NOT my style  unfortunately dh's band plays that song


----------



## Fiona

Actually, my daughter singing the Celine Dion hit from Titanic. CAn't sing a note my self & bursting with pride!!


----------



## wysiwyg

Radetzky March, Carlos Kleiber conducting the Vienna S.O.
New Years Day concert, dunno the year.
Highly recommendable if you want to get going, specially in the morning.


----------



## Maidrite

*"Wish You Were ME !"  *
*Clink and Clank and the Trash Can Boys *


----------



## buckytom

wysiwyg said:


> Radetzky March, Carlos Kleiber conducting the Vienna S.O.
> New Years Day concert, dunno the year.
> Highly recommendable if you want to get going, specially in the morning.


 

wysi, do you agree with the conductor allowing, even provoking the audience to clap in this? i find it ruins a recording, but it must be fun in a live performance.

and kleiber is a nutcase.


----------



## buckytom

prokofiev opus 20. 

YouTube - Prokofiev Sonata Op.28 No. 3

this guy is amazing. i can't even think that fast and intense, let alone play the piano.


----------



## pdswife

no music right now but GOOD EATS is on in the other room.


----------



## JoAnn L.

buckytom said:


> prokofiev opus 20.
> 
> YouTube - Prokofiev Sonata Op.28 No. 3
> 
> this guy is amazing. i can't even think that fast and intense, let alone play the piano.


 
Oh, if only I had kept up with my piano lesson's when I was a teenager. 
Thanks bt, I enjoyed that very much.


----------



## buckytom

you're welcome joann.

one more, for you , madame: C.Debussy- Clair de Lune by Marcin Parys - Truveo Video Search


----------



## expatgirl

my ipod itunes is hooked up to the speakers---have to--- the restaurant down below the apt.  blares their music from 11 am  until 11pm---let's see---8 hours to go......but  I'm listening to golden oldies........and  doing the two step to some of them..... and who knows what else to the others.......I call it aerobics.......


----------



## JoAnn L.

buckytom said:


> you're welcome joann.
> 
> one more, for you , madame: C.Debussy- Clair de Lune by Marcin Parys - Truveo Video Search


 
Thanks buckytom. How beautiful, he is one of my favorite composers.


----------



## ChefJune

I'm at work, nothing's playing out loud, but all morning long "Charlie and the MTA" has been ringing in my ears.  Anyone else old enough to remember the Kingston Trio singing that?


----------



## GB

I remember that song, but not when it was new.

I also am not listening to anything, but have a song (of sorts) stuck in my head. My daughter was playing by herself the other day and was singing a song to her self. We have no idea where she got it from, but over and over and over she was singing...

I know a chicken
I know a chicken
I know a chicken

Thankfully we got it on video before she stopped. She had us in hysterics.


----------



## pdswife

I'm at work too.. no music  Just the delightful sound of the paint guy sanding the car.  I need some quiet time....


----------



## suziquzie

GB said:


> I remember that song, but not when it was new.
> 
> I also am not listening to anything, but have a song (of sorts) stuck in my head. My daughter was playing by herself the other day and was singing a song to her self. We have no idea where she got it from, but over and over and over she was singing...
> 
> I know a chicken
> I know a chicken
> I know a chicken
> 
> Thankfully we got it on video before she stopped. She had us in hysterics.


 

Lego baby made one up not too long ago...

Don't cry so much.....
Don't cryyyyyyyy soooooo muuuuuuuucch....
I dont like when you cry sooooo muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch.
cha cha cha


This was before the infamous dr visit.


----------



## buckytom

dave brubeck, "lullaby in rhythm".

i'm listening to "take 5 radio" on Pandora Radio - Listen to Free Internet Radio, Find New Music 

very cool, daddio.


----------



## expatgirl

If I knew Russian or Kazahk I could repeat word for word what's being sung here......ever so often we get a break and Celine Dion's "Titanic" song will play or Madonna (not so yeah) but my ears are being assaulted for 12 hours.........one more hour to go and it will start all over again........


----------



## middie

VooDoo by Godsmack


----------



## B'sgirl

Nothing right now (ahhh, the quiet!) but shortly I'm sure I'll be listening to a rendition of a song called "Mother Goony Bird" or "Five Little Monkeys" at the request of my son.


----------



## buckytom

b's, i fondly remember "five little monkeys". when my boy was still in his crib, he'd have me grab him under his arms and he'd bounce from mattress to as high as i could lift him, then bounce him again and again in rhythm with the song.

five little mon keys, sitting on the bed
^bounce^ ^bounce^ ^bounce^ ^bounce^

that was exhausting but so much fun.


----------



## middie

Slide by the Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## GotGarlic

"Goodbye, Yellow Brick Road," by Elton John.


----------



## middie

Never Too Late by Three Days Grace


----------



## redkitty

1979 - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## *amy*

*Queen.*

An oldie, but goodie.

YouTube - Queen Radio GaGa Liveaid


----------



## B'sgirl

The First Circle by jazz guitarist Pat Metheny


----------



## cara

see the lights go down on broadway - Billy Joel


----------



## Katie H

_[FONT=&quot]Busy [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bein[/FONT][FONT=&quot]g [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Fa[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]_bulous _- Ea[/FONT][FONT=&quot]gles     So[/FONT][FONT=&quot]oooooooo [/FONT][FONT=&quot]good!!!!!  Lo[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ve [/FONT][FONT=&quot]i[/FONT][FONT=&quot]t !!!!
[/FONT]


----------



## cara

cara said:


> see the lights go down on broadway - Billy Joel





I do really like that song at the moment....


----------



## In the Kitchen

Just released album by George Michael Twenty Five.  Going to give tour here in states soon.  All his songs seem like they are appealing.   He isn't too bad looking for his age.   Wonder who does his cooking?  Oh, he likes dogs too.


----------



## whole milk

Missing by Ellegarden  (I'm listening to the entire album Riot On The Grill)


----------



## ChefJune

Listening to my Sunday Afternoon jazz show while on a break from my thesis, and the dj is playing a version of the oldie, "Mr. Wonderful."  Haven't heard any version of that song in eons!


----------



## middie

Please Forgive Me by Bryan Adams


----------



## buckytom

the soundtrack to "o brother, where art thou?"

great stuff!

Lost Highway Records


----------



## Chef Mark

Johnny Lang's first blues cd


----------



## cara

Corvus Corax - Dulcissima 

YouTube - Corvus Corax - Dulcissima


----------



## ChefJune

Billie Holiday singing "All or Nothing At All."


----------



## expatgirl

anything by Neil Diamond.....I can't stop from dancing when he sings and it puts me in a good mood


----------



## buckytom

ludwig van's sinfoni'a no.5

YouTube - Beethoven Sinfonía nº 5 (Bernstein - Baviera) 3/6

crank your speakers up!

i love to watch bernstein conduct.


----------



## quicksilver

Expat, now that's real talent. Typing and dancing at the same time. What, do you have one of those accordian straps around your computer?   ha, ha!

     b.t., me too. But not now. Where's my drinking straw/baton?
     Now I'm listening to not quite as oldie (1971), but goodie;
*Daniel Hicks & His Hot Licks-Where's The Money?*
     Later, maybe: F.M.B. - concerto f/violin & orch. E min.,op.64
                                       symp #4 A maj.,op.90
                     or: D.S.    - symp #5 D min, op.47


F.M.B. -Felix Mendelsshon Bartoldy
D.S. Dmetri Shstakovich


----------



## middie

Life Is Beatiful by Sixx A.M.


----------



## buckytom

chopin's minute waltz: YouTube - Chopin Waltz Op.64 No.1 "Minute Waltz", Daniel Barenboim

why does it take 2 minutes?


----------



## quicksilver

The rolling appegios took too long?  'Cause if they said 2 minute, everyone would leave  1/2 way through.
I don't know. WHY? Ha, ha!

Thanks, b.t.


----------



## cara

Madsen - Du schreibst Geschichte


----------



## pdswife

I just put on TOMMY by the WHO


----------



## texasgirl

Draggin the line-Tommy James


----------



## texasgirl

The happiest girl in the whole USA - Donna Fargo


----------



## Naia

Fallen by Sarah McLachlan


----------



## buckytom

"up for the down stroke", by george clinton and the p-funk.

check out george clinton radio on pandora .com.


----------



## Zooy

Celine Dion- What do you say (dunno if this is the exact title)
I work at a radio station so I listen to way too much music


----------



## Saphellae

With You by Chris Brown


----------

